# OFFICIAL JANUARY 2020 TRANSFER THREAD FEATURING EVERYBODY EXCEPT OLE



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I have been called upon to deliver da Summer Transfer Thread as Kiz has gone missing and my January Transfer Thread was hijacked by that Farhanc(?) jabroni

da Big DAwg is back and this is my yard 










































AWAY WE GO



Spoiler: Transfers



*PREMIER LEAGUE*
*Arsenal*
*In:*
*Out:* Stephan Lichtsteiner (Free)

*Aston Villa*
*In:*
*Out:* Ross McCormack (Free), Alan Hutton (Free), Albert Adomah (Free), Mile Jedinak (Free), Glenn Whelan (Free), Tommy Elphick (Free), Ritchie De Laet (Free)

*Bournemouth*
*In:*
*Out:* Mark Pugh (Free)

*Brighton*
*In:*
*Out:*

*Burnley*
*In:*
*Out:*

*Chelsea*
*In:* :lelbron
*Out:* Eden Hazard (Real Madrid - £88m plus add-ons)

*Crystal Palace*
*In:*
*Out:*

*Everton*
*In:*
*Out:* Phil Jagielka (Free), Jonjoe Kenny (Schalke 04 - Loan)

*Leicester City*
*In:*
*Out:*

*Liverpool*
*In:*
*Out:* Sturridge (Free), Moreno (Free)

*Man City*
*In:*
*Out:* Patrick Roberts (Norwich City - Loan)

*Man Utd*
*In:*
*Out:*

*Newcastle*
*In:*
*Out:* Mohamed Diame (Free)

*Norwich City*
*In:* Patrick Roberts (Man City - Loan)
*Out:*

*Sheffield Utd*
*In:*
*Out:*

*Southampton*
*In:*
*Out:*

*Tottenham*
*In:*
*Out:*

*Watford*
*In:*
*Out:*

*West Ham*
*In:* Roberto (Free)
*Out:* Lucas Perez (Alaves - €2.3m), Andy Carroll (Free)

*Wolves*
*In:*
*Out:*

*NOTABLE EUROPEAN TRANSFERS*

*Atletico Madrid*
*In:* Felipe (Porto - €20m)
*Out:* Lucas Hernandez (Bayern Munich - €80m)

*Barcelona*
*In:* Frenkie De Jong (Ajax - €75m), Emerson (Atletico-MG - €12m)
*Out:* Paco Alcacer (Borussia Dortmund - €21m)

*Bayern Munich*
*In:* Lucas Hernandez (Atletico Madrid - €80m)
*Out:* Mats Hummels (Borussia Dortmund - €30.5m)

*Borussia Dortmund*
*In:* Mats Hummels (Bayern Munich - €30.5m)
*Out:*

*PSG*
*In:*
*Out:* Gianluigi Buffon (Free), Giovani Lo Celso (Real Betis - €22m)

*Real Madrid*
*In:* Luka Jovic (Eintracht Frankfurt - €60m), Eden Hazard (Chelsea - £88m plus add-ons), Eder Militao (Porto - €50m), Rodrygo (Santos - €45m), Ferland Mendy (Lyon - €48m)
*Out:*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a post :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Guys, who's coming to MLS this year? I need to know!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132768538022883329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132776050411352064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132779966804963328
IT HAPPEN :woo WE :griez AND :neymar soon???????


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Be good to see Newcastle playing at a level that properly reflects their support and history... 

for about five minutes until all that gets swept aside by a bunch of foreign glory hunters watching matches through their phones at St James' Park (sorry, the Bin Zayed Group Arena)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:martinez favourite for the Barca job if/when Valverde leaves :hoganbarca

Literally anything is better than Valverde at this point though, and at least he brings attacking football. He doesn't know what a defence is, but I would rather the team went down swinging than went down like cowards (Rome, Anfield, Copa final).


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Watch De Ligt end up at city after all this nonsense. :mj2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cliffy said:


> Watch De Ligt end up at city after all this nonsense. :mj2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


won't surprise me, after seeing Laporte get signed by them when we really needed him and somehow didn't make him a priority, can see the same with De Ligt sadly

but it's ok coz ROJO WANTS TO STAY :fergie


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

DA said:


>


Thinking Ashley Young would get dusted :bosque


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

BBC reporting Spurs offering 53 million for Lo Celso.

Doubt they'll get him for that sort of money but would be a real coup for them. Second best midfielder in La Liga last season imo behind Dani Parejo.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Anyone else been seeing these weird Mbappe to Newcastle rumours now this takeover of the club is set to be made official within the next while? :walphtf


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fucking hell DA, you’ve actually managed to top the Leicester Space Jam op :clap

Patrick Roberts... interesting loan signing. Technically gifted, young, motivated, has a lot to prove (didn’t work out at Girona), available on a free next year. Absolutely fits the profile.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

V. Skybox said:


> Be good to see Newcastle playing at a level that properly reflects their support and history...
> 
> for about five minutes until all that gets swept aside by a bunch of foreign glory hunters watching matches through their phones at St James' Park (sorry, the Bin Zayed Group Arena)


History?

Genuinely spat my cup of tea out laughing at that.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

https://metro.co.uk/2019/06/03/bruno-fernandes-admits-prefers-liverpool-manchester-city-9777261/

the much needed scorer from the midfield :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I've read Man City have put in a bid for half our supporters after watching the parades :cozy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Paul Joyce has said that Andre Gomes wants to join Everton permanently and has turned down West Ham, the utter frauds :drose 

Bring in Gomes, Zouma, a top striker and whatever FM wonderkids the scouting team can find I'll be pretty happy, assuming no other key players leave.

If Gana joins PSG then another top midfielder would be nice.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Excellent OP, my fellow European Champion supporter brother DA. :mark:

Chelsea
In: :lelbron
Out: Eden Hazard (Real Madrid) 

A shame, would've been nice to have him as an option here when Mane or Salah needed rest. :sad:


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Aberdeen getting our transfer business done early. What we will need is a proper left-back with Max Lowe gone, and a replacement for the sheer inspirational presence that Graeme Shinnie had. I don't think anyone on the current squad quite has it


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

can we DE LIGT soon pls Ole :fergie


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Expecting Arsenal to sign absolutely NOBODY lol

Nah we'll get a couple of decent signings but world class players in positions we need them? fuhgettaboutit


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Its official.

Hazard has gone to Madrid. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

DA what did you do to Kiz

Our takeover seems to be just awaiting confirmation now. Very little is known about them but promotion is an absolute must this year. Need proper CBs and more wingers so we're aren't just entirely dependent on Mcgeady next year. 

Also if Grigg can actually become on fire at some point that'd be ace


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

where are da fookin transfers?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Everybody's on holiday.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

317m € spent by Real Madrid already...

• Eden Hazard €100m • Luka Jovic €65m • Rodrygo €54m • Eder Militao €50m • Ferland Mendy €48m


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's been pretty meh so far, Madrid's bonanza spree aside, but things likely to kick off when July starts. They'll have to ship out a lot of players.

Atletico's CEO has confirmed Griezmann is going to Barca.

de Ligt has apparently decided to waste the early part of his career playing in LIGUE ONE UBER EATS as it's soon to be known, for 350k a week at PSG.

Looks like Bruno Fernandes is going to Man Utd, Lukaku definitely wants out to Inter, Yannick Carrasco linked with Arsenal (and Bayern), not much else from the top PL clubs it seems yet.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

With Villa signing a striker for a club record fee, it's looking increasingly likely that Abraham stays with us next season. After gaining promotion, I'm sure they would have asked us whether there was any chance they could loan him again, which possibly we turned down.

I back this decision. It's time for him to sink or swim. I worry about his technique in the big leagues though. Fantastic poacher, but he has to show he has more. This is going to be a huge year for him.

I'm starting to think the Lampard rout is the right way to go. Transfer ban. Star player gone. The expectations should be low right now. A good time for Lampard to come in and try to get some of the academy lads playing and developing at the highest level. There'll be some rough af patches where Chelsea fans will be tested on how much patience they truly have. But it seems like it's the right time to pull the trigger on a project like this.

We either find some stars from within, which will save us a lot of money in the long run. Or we find out that these lads aren't good enough and this isn't the right direction to go. I'd be very interested if this is the path we take.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> It's been pretty meh so far, Madrid's bonanza spree aside, but things likely to kick off when July starts. *They'll have to ship out a lot of players.*


With this in mind and nobody wanting Bale, I guess the chance of Pogba/Eriksen to Madrid is less likely.

You know when your team’s manager fucks off ahead of the transfer window because the board’s vision and his own vision don’t align you aren’t signing anybody decent.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Where da fuck is Real Madrid getting all these monies? :mj


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Seb said:


> de Ligt has apparently decided to waste the early part of his career playing in LIGUE ONE UBER EATS as it's soon to be known, for *350k a week* at PSG.


I thought you were joking. :done


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pogba wants to go back to Juventus apparently. Hopefully we ask for their RB in exchange as part of the deal. Hell I'd even take Sandro since shaw is a waste of space. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> I thought you were joking. :done


Apparently an Uber Eats delivery driver is going to deliver the matchball to the centre circle in every game.

Couldn't make it up.



Rugrat said:


> With this in mind and nobody wanting Bale, I guess the chance of Pogba/Eriksen to Madrid is less likely.
> 
> You know when your team’s manager fucks off ahead of the transfer window because the board’s vision and his own vision don’t align you aren’t signing anybody decent.


Don't think they're particularly interested in Eriksen, Zidane wants Pogba. Maybe it'll happen next year instead.

They have 37 first team players, so there'll need to be a big overhaul. James will be the first player out the door. They've now got 4 left backs - Mendy, Marcelo, Reguillon, and Theo Hernandez, and also 6 strikers - Jovic, Benzema, Mariano Diaz, Mayoral, Rodrygo and Raul De Tomas. A lot of those will be out the door. They would be mad to sell De Tomas but the rest of those players (barring the new signings) are probably up for grabs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Will they be able to find homes for James and Bale though? It's going to be tough as hell to shift them.

On De Ligt. For football reasons it's such an easy choice. But when you throw in the financial factor; the €7m a season from Barca is a great deal for an 18 year old. But Goddamn... It aint easy to turn down that €15m a season offer from PSG. It aint easy, man.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> *Apparently an Uber Eats delivery driver is going to deliver the matchball to the centre circle in every game.
> 
> Couldn't make it up.
> *


this is perhaps the GOAT and the WOAT idea at the same time :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Will they be able to find homes for James and Bale though? It's going to be tough as hell to shift them.
> 
> On De Ligt. For football reasons it's such an easy choice. But when you throw in the financial factor; the €7m a season from Barca is a great deal for an 18 year old. But Goddamn... It aint easy to turn down that €15m a season offer from PSG. It aint easy, man.


Bale quite clearly doesn't want to go, but I think James will be off.

Barca already have the quality at CB but what they really lack are leaders, which is why de Ligt is worth the money. If he wants to waste 4-5 years in France earning a fat pay cheque though, then says a lot about his mentality.

Fornals joining West Ham is crazy to me, he's a hell of a buy at that price. He was one of the best dribblers in Spain. Excited to see him play in England.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045032781926084614


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think it says that's it's incredibly hard to leave an extra €8m a year on the table.

Not sure De Ligt is this leader you seek though. His second half performance from Spurs was quite immature.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ya he is far from the finished article when it comes to defending, obviously he is still really young so that should improve

The reason the money for this guy is so huge is because he is a 19 year old with the body of a 28 year old. If the defending side of his game clicks one day, you have another Van Dijk, a guy who looks like an adult playing against teens

Although, I heard a good example during the week of a young defender who had a man's body and great things were expected of him too. The next Duncan Edwards they called him

:jones


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I think it says that's it's incredibly hard to leave an extra €8m a year on the table.
> 
> Not sure De Ligt is this leader you seek though. His second half performance from Spurs was quite immature.


It's a massive amount of money he'll earn wherever he goes. He'll make a silly amount of money over his career. Also going to a crap league in a shithole city.

The team needs more character and leadership, think you get both with him. Not expecting a Carles Puyol, but the team badly needs figureheads who will step up when the pressure's on, more players like Dani Alves or David Villa who show some emotion on the pitch. Too many players content to just sit back and rely on Messi. Don't think Griezmann and De Jong bring much to the table in this regard either, they're just excellent footballers, although I suppose Griezmann is at least a giant troll.

I'll counter your Spurs comment with his goals against England + Juventus, both coming after conceding goals that were his mistakes. That takes real character at that age :brodgers

Barca's main issue is a timid/cowardly coach though, I mean compare Coutinho's season to what he's already shown for Brazil over the past couple of weeks. There's no leadership coming from the bench, so there needs to be more on the pitch.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Dan James IN
Longstaff IN
Maguire IN

Pogba OUT
Lukaku OUT
Herrera OUT

Rashford 18m a year to stay
Jones, Young & Smalling here forever

Nothing but good times ahead


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

de Ligt should take the money. And no, not giving up tons of money for the mere privilege to play for Barca (they got 4-0'd in Europe btw) doesn't say anything negative about his mentality.

Can someone poach from City pls


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd be fucking delighted if we got rid of Pogba and Lukaku. I'd not be arsed if we replaced them with a butcher and a milkman. One is an overrated poisonous cunt and the other is a fucking donkey.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Think Lukaku was all but ready for an italian club, can't remember which.

Edit: just heard about the financial trouble for Inter which may cancel a move for him. Also heard that it might be a trade for Icardi, but it's unsure if United wants him due to his "behind the scenes" antics

Edit2: I could see Pogba going to Real, wouldn't mind it tbh, very unstable player, emotional, his performance depends on his emotional balance which seems to be a bit fragile to put it mildly. Great at his best, at times a problem when he's lackluster


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You'd have to be a pretty massive cabbage to believe turning down every top club in Europe to play in Ligue One Uber Eats doesn't say anything about a player's mentality.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Serie A would be one of the last places I'd go if I was a black player, especially a high profile player :deandre


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Sources saying Andre Gomes has signed his contract with Everton and will be announced within the next few days. :drose


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

JustAName said:


> Think Lukaku was all but ready for an italian club, can't remember which.
> 
> Edit: just heard about the financial trouble for Inter which may cancel a move for him. Also heard that it might be a trade for Icardi, but it's unsure if United wants him due to his "behind the scenes" antics
> 
> Edit2: I could see Pogba going to Real, wouldn't mind it tbh, very unstable player, emotional, his performance depends on his emotional balance which seems to be a bit fragile to put it mildly. Great at his best, at times a problem when he's lackluster


Haha there is no chance of Icardi's wife moving to sunny Manchester. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks like Joao Felix to Atletico about to be confirmed for 120 million. Blimey.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Angelino coming back for 12mil and Cancelo soon to be done... Bye Danilo then.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Shepard said:


> DA what did you do to Kiz
> 
> Our takeover seems to be just awaiting confirmation now. Very little is known about them but promotion is an absolute must this year. Need proper CBs and more wingers so we're aren't just entirely dependent on Mcgeady next year.
> 
> Also if Grigg can actually become on fire at some point that'd be ace


hello. i am safe. ignore my irish ip.

send help i cant eat any more potatoes


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> Looks like Joao Felix to Atletico about to be confirmed for 120 million. Blimey.


not yet according to Benfica anyway



> *BENFICA REJECT FELIX REPORTS*
> 
> Benfica have rejected claims that Joao Felix is close to joining Atletico Madrid.
> 
> ...


still think come the end of the transfer window he's moved somewhere tho


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

haribo said:


> Dan James IN
> Longstaff IN
> Maguire IN
> 
> ...


Juan Mata RENEWED for 3 years :bosque


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@Seb; Neymar or Griezmann?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If you ignore money, Neymar. He's the better fit, especially as longer term he can replace Suarez down the middle.

You can't ignore money though, and Griezmann makes far more sense, and is almost as good. The problem being where does he play. He's the more feisable acquisition but he's not going to be effective on the left and he's definitely not a number 9.

Obviously strong words from Qatar against Neymar, but he is probably just angling for more money and will back down once he gets it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nothing has gone right for him personal and career wise, so I get the feeling he wants out now. I think he realises he made a mistake and probably thinks fondly back to Barca when he was happy and with his mates (Messi and Suarez).


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Mbappe to Liverpool is confirmed.

https://twitter.com/__Riddock/status/1141412871789862912


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:bosque


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Nobody here mentioned that Mats Hummels is going back to Borussia Dortmund. Damn, my beloved BVB isn't fucking around this summer!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuckin A

Imagine our front three

Salah Firmino Mane 

:banderas


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

DA said:


> Fuckin A
> 
> Imagine our front three
> 
> ...


Except when we play a 4-2-3-1 and get all four of them involved. :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Nothing has gone right for him personal and career wise, so I get the feeling he wants out now. I think he realises he made a mistake and probably thinks fondly back to Barca when he was happy and with his mates (Messi and Suarez).


Think that was the case even last summer. The numbers are astronomical though. There's also still an ongoing court case about Barcelona withholding a 25 million loyalty bonus.

Now that we know both parties are ready for Neymar to go, who knows though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Better to be a multi multi multi multi millionaire and be happy than be a multi multi multi multi multi millionaire and be sad, is what I always say


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Agent Cristiano :banderas


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

De Ligt to Juve :mj2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cannot believe I've allowed Real Madrid to rebuild, and Barca to get Neymar, under my watch as Lord Commander of the Summer Transfer Thread

Two of my mortal enemies have strengthened considerably and it's not even July

I feel ill


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143782108030230533
#NETHERPOOL


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

for you united fans



> Aaron Wan-Bissaka: Man Utd reach agreement with Crystal Palace to sign defender
> 
> Manchester United have reached an agreement with Crystal Palace to sign right-back Aaron Wan-Bissaka.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I mean, he's an improvement over Young, Dalot and Valencia so there's that


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> I mean, he's an improvement over Young, Dalot and Valencia so there's that


A gigantic improvement. He's very good.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

£50m for England's fourth choice right back :lol

Fuck me. P$G and Man £ity really fucked up the market didn't they.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wan Bissaka was pretty close to the best RB in the league last season (only Trent ahead of him), definitely the best defensive full back in the Premier League.

Trippier is a good player but was fucking shite last season, and Walker is just fucking shite full stop.

Exactly the sort of young talent Man Utd should be scooping up, the problem for them is they need another 6 or 7 of them :fergie

For anyone baulking at the fee - I've bought this up before but transfers stayed at around the same level for years, and it's natural that they've risen over the last few years. The best example is Real Madrid spending 75 million euros on Zidane which at the time was about 45% of their income. Man Utd clock in about 600m sterling every year, imagine them spending 45% of that now on one player. They can afford to spend 200+ million every year before any income from player sales without breaking a sweat. When they really need too (i.e. like right now), a good chunk more than that. Well, that is if the Glazer's weren't leaching so much of it :vader


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144167888405901312
Just when you thought Real and Barca were closing da gap, Liverpool surge further ahead

Edit: is da tweet showing for you guys? It's da fuckin 17 year old Future GOAT Dutch defender guy. Signed, sealed and delivered, baybaaaay


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

^ tweet aint showing but I knew who you were talking anyway. We just signed the 3rd best Dutch CB in the world. After VVD and Ki-Jana Hoever of course :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Edited the post DA to make the super news show up :klopp6


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Remember when people laughed at Liverpool signing VVD for 75m?

Pepperidge Farm remembers.

AWB is a great signing for United, wish we got him.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Happy with the Wan-Bissaka deal, I was very impressed with him last season, especially when up against the bigger teams. Hardly any of the wingers could get past him as he is defensively solid and also has great recovery pace in getting back and making those well-timed, last ditch tackles. He's also not bad getting forward and this will obviously improve especially going to United (as long as we don't turn into another Mourinho defensive team). Like Seb said, he was the best defensive right back in the league and 2nd behind Trent and is a HUGE upgrade on Valencia and Young. Hopefully the latter isn't seen in that position much next season.

I'm also intrigued to see how Daniel James does in a United shirt, there's potential there but I hope this doesn't mean we're not going to target a proper right winger this summer as we still desperately need one.

Transfer window has been slow but should pick up soon and I hope we make a few more additions to the squad that is really needed; a CB, 2x CM, RW and possibly a CF. Also fingers crossed we get rid of some of the deadwood but I know we won't get rid of all of them. It'll be an interesting few weeks and this is the biggest transfer window in recent United history, just hope we get it right.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143607725068304392
Not sure who else is looking likely to be coming in, but I am moist already :moyes1


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Foreshadowed said:


> Happy with the Wan-Bissaka deal, I was very impressed with him last season, especially when up against the bigger teams. Hardly any of the wingers could get past him as he is defensively solid and also has great recovery pace in getting back and making those well-timed, last ditch tackles. He's also not bad getting forward and this will obviously improve especially going to United (as long as we don't turn into another Mourinho defensive team). Like Seb said, he was the best defensive right back in the league and 2nd behind Trent and is a HUGE upgrade on Valencia and Young. Hopefully the latter isn't seen in that position much next season.
> 
> *I'm also intrigued to see how Daniel James does in a United shirt, there's potential there but I hope this doesn't mean we're not going to target a proper right winger this summer as we still desperately need one.*
> 
> Transfer window has been slow but should pick up soon and I hope we make a few more additions to the squad that is really needed; a CB, 2x CM, RW and possibly a CF. Also fingers crossed we get rid of some of the deadwood but I know we won't get rid of all of them. It'll be an interesting few weeks and this is the biggest transfer window in recent United history, just hope we get it right.



Thats almost certainly whats about to happen. Sancho was meant to be that RW for us this summer but our lack of CL, the unrest round team & general unneed for BVB to sell him this summer means he will stay their at least another season. Its 100Mplus deal anyway whenever it happens. But if we can get CL football for 20-21 season he will come here hopefully. I suspect Dalot will feature a lot on the right wing this season with AWB behind him at Rb & id not be shocked if Liard is used at rb from our youth set up fair bit to.

To me the need for a exp CB is a must though. That should be an area where go hard for asap. Our team has no leaders with any quality & experience. Lindelof could get there one day sure but not yet he needs help alongside him & i reckon Axel will step up on tour if given a fair chance & stay the season or min until Jan 2020 anyway.

I also dont expect us sign a CF this summer we operate on 1 in 1 out policy so even if we Bin 1 of Alexis or Rom or both i reckon Ole will use Marcus & Martial as 9 this season with Mason getting more mins here & there with James Mata Jesse as options on the flanks (excited about James as a pure wide player with tons of Pace & likes take fullback on & cross the latter 2 out wide yeah no thanks). Dont think seen us linked with any CF anyway well apart from Ben Yedder. Not watched much La liga in last 2/3 seasons so cant comment how his done at Sevilla or even if he would fit Ole team here.

We Still need a Ander replacment in MF which i'd like to hope is Bruno from Lisbon & long term replacment to Matic which looks like being maybe Longstaff. The real question is do we sell Pogba now or next season & if we sell him ow or 12 months from now, who do we get to replace him with?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Palace sell their right back after his first full season for 50 million, putting them in a position where they're flush with cash and probably more reluctant to sell any of their big names :woy

What happens next? Arsenal swoop in straight after and offer 40 million for their talisman Wilfred Zaha ique2

Man Utd renewing Marcus Rashford on 200k per week basic with incentives raising the figure to 300k per week, more than Harry Kane earns. Insanely over the top and daft contract. What day do they decide to do this? The day David Moyes' original 6 year contract with the club expired :moyes4

All of this confirmed by Ornstein/BBC (i.e. it's not some of the made up shite you see on here from outlets like the Daily Mirror) :sadgareth

The way these two clubs are run, you couldn't make it up :fergie :smugwenger


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"But we've only got £40m to spend" "pls help" 

:mj2 :smugwenger


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We signed Kovacic permanently today too :sad:

But tomorrow is "FRANK DAY" :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Those Rashford wages :done


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

DA said:


> Those Rashford wages <img src="https://i.imgur.com/jd3u2I3.png" border="0" alt="" title="Done" class="inlineimg" />


United have a history of paying average players huge wages, so it's hardly surprising. Apparently they upped Wan-Bissaka's salary from 8k to 80k a week. I'm sure with a bit of competent negotiating they could have easily gotten him for about half that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Giving those wages to ordinary/unproven players potentially fucks with other teams

Actual good players are gonna look around and if guys like Rashford are on 200k, then they'll want to be on double


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Imagine giving him those wages when he got outscored last season by Sergio Ramos:homer3

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

it's the new "Utd way" :fergie


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Danny Ings completes his £20m :klopp6 move to Southampton. I wish him well as he was unfortunate with injuries in his time with us.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

On the verge of signing Ayoze Perez for £30 million :hmm

Potentially getting £90 million though for Harry Maguire would be sensational :lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm from Newcastle god help them next season glad I support man Utd ffs


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Surely there are way better ways to spend that Maguire money?

Bring in Tielemans on a permanent, and possibly look at some of the young centre backs in the Bundesliga such as Konate or Upamecano to replace Maguire


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Atletico confirming Joao Felix but at the same time selling arguably the best midfielder in La Liga to Man City. No idea what to make of them next season, such massive upheaval.

Rodri is basically the Busquets replacement for Spain, definite upgrade for City on Dinho. Pep gonna have the PL title on lockdown for a few more years then.

:griez soon :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

ep

Oh joy.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Helder Costa :woo :mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rodri is a cracking signing.

Fair play to woodward and the glazers. They've allowed city to build a dynasty unopposed. Our grandchildren will be city supporters. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Seb said:


> Atletico confirming Joao Felix but at the same time selling arguably the best midfielder in La Liga to Man City. No idea what to make of them next season, such massive upheaval.
> 
> Rodri is basically the Busquets replacement for Spain, definite upgrade for City on Dinho. Pep gonna have the PL title on lockdown for a few more years then.
> 
> :griez soon :mark:


Yeah they will have to replace Godin, Luis, Hernandez, Griezmann (which they have done tbf), Rodri and possibly Partey if someone pays the release clause for him.

This is why i think splashing 100M on Felix is not a great idea. The guy has potential but has only played one season in the top flight, and numbers tend to be inflated in Liga NOS.

I think there are plenty of bargains to be had around europe and they could have used that money more appropriately.

For example, Vertonghen has a 25 million release clause during the month of July. He would be a good (even though short term) replacement for Godin. 

Sarabia was available for 18 million before PSG snapped him up. There are plenty of young full backs they could take a chance on. Tielemans is on the market, and they could have used the entirety of the Rodri money to try snap up Ndombele who is fantastic.

I just think there were better ways to spend that money than taking a huge gamble on Felix.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They've raked in about 270 million from the release clauses of Rodri, Lucas, and Griezmann. Then another 40 million from selling Gelson and Vietto.

Might even send Diego Costa off to China as well. Probably still plenty more in the bank to spend on the rest of the team.

I'll just say that Partey is one of the most overrated players around, he's got the first touch of a donkey. If they cash in that's no big loss.

They got Hector Herrera on a free, he was excellent at the World Cup but that's literally all i've seen of him. Marcos Llorente for 30 million, was already better than Casemiro, there's your Rodri replacement.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Seb said:


> They've raked in about 270 million from the release clauses of Rodri, Lucas, and Griezmann. Then another 40 million from selling Gelson and Vietto.
> 
> Might even send Diego Costa off to China as well. Probably still plenty more in the bank to spend on the rest of the team.
> 
> ...


I forgot they signed Llorente to be honest.

I still think they could have used the money smarter. Felix is a huge gamble for me despite the promise he has shown. I can understand they wanted to jump the queue in case he turns into a superstar, but right now i think you can improve the squad as whole with that 100 million or use it on more proven players


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Morata sold wens3


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:YES top six here we come


----------



## BalorGOAT (Jul 7, 2019)

Seb said:


> Atletico confirming Joao Felix but at the same time selling arguably the best midfielder in La Liga to Man City. No idea what to make of them next season, such massive upheaval.
> 
> Rodri is basically the Busquets replacement for Spain, definite upgrade for City on Dinho. Pep gonna have the PL title on lockdown for a few more years then.
> 
> :griez soon :mark:


If it wasn’t for horrendous ref calls and massive luck there was no way in fucking hell losershit woulda finished only a point behind.

Pep has it easy this season.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rejoiners eh :bosque


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Some rumors floating around Spurs are set to sign Dani Olmo from Dinamo Zagreb 

https://www.90min.com/posts/6404983...nham-despite-rival-liverpool-man-utd-interest


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Being old enough to access the internet and using terms like Losershit :bosque

He's right about Liverpool massively getting the rub of the green with refs though (at least for last season). Will be interesting to see how VAR changes things.

:neymar bunking PSG training :lmao

Tielemans for 40 million to Leicester, why didn't a bigger club come in for him? Same for Malcom if he really ends up at Everton.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...d-PSG-sign-Fulham-starlet-Harvey-Elliott.html

^apparently we signed this weird-haired hot prospect. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/f...llow-Champions-League-triumph-silverware.html

^ tho the biggest footballing move of the summer has been locking down the GOAT's future.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

where da fuck are Arsenal's transfers?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dead and buried in Baku.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Seb said:


> Tielemans for 40 million to Leicester, why didn't a bigger club come in for him? Same for Malcom if he really ends up at Everton.


Why waste money we can use to increase bids on Longstaff and Maguire.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Or renew Pogba with even more money when he's publicly announced he wants out ogba2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Be surprised if we finish above Leicester next season. 

They have a better starting 11 and a far better manager. 

You love to see it :mj2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah not sure why we are after Longstaff, if we are pursuing any young British CM it should be Declan Rice. hopefully will land Bruno Fernandes as well because currently our CM options look like garbage. Maguire is a good defender but dat English tax is vastly overrating his value. who knows maybe he ends up being like the next DUTCH BOUMSONG and turns into a top CB

we are looking like a dumpster fire this season, can't wait :fergie


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

who was the rejoiner?

also big cock divock signs new long term deal :mark:


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan, I have noticed that the club have a number of different problems in each area of the first team squad (excluding goal keeper ).

*Defence *

The team need a extra centre back since Zouma has gone back to Chelsea after his lone so the need a extra centre back as Holegate is still a work in progress .

The team also need a new right back to act as backup to Coleman and eventually replace him , Kenny is currently out on loan at Schalke 04 until next season. So backup right back is must for the squad.

*Midfield *

In the central defensive midfielder role they have too many players and have to get rid of a few of them James McCarthy, Morgan Schneiderlin, and Muhamed Bešić. With Idrissa Gueye and André Gomes the likely starting player infront of the defence one or more of the others have to go.
Tom Davies should stay as he the future of that holding role.

*Wing*

In wing position they need a new rightwinger to fill in as Walcott is the only rightwinger who is ok at moment Yannick Bolasie has been inconsistent.
He has speed but his vision is 11/20 in football manager 2019 which mean just over half the time he can make a chance and Everton need a player with higher vision 15 minimum but preferable nearer 17 or higher.

*Forward/Striker * 
The forward area is the biggest concern since Lukaku has gone they have not replaced him with a equal or better player.

Richarlison Is currently Everton best striker with according to football manager 2019 a finishing on 14/20 which good but what squad is some with higher finishing rating like 17 or higher according to football manager 2019.

Cenk Tosun has a 16/20 finishing rating however I think he momentum striker/forward similar to snowball going down hill it accelerates, so one he starts scoring he will keep scoring. However if doesn't actually score then it is like going up slowly. 

Oumar Niasse is 13/20 so finding a big name striker who can score 20+ preferable some who can do 25 + goals in the league.
Yours

Farhan


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wolves being linked with Diego Costa.. :mj2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Barcelona have signed a 16-year old West Brom player.

Probably just so they can flog him to United for £50m in a couple of years.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Tielemans for 40 million to Leicester, why didn't a bigger club come in for him? Same for Malcom if he really ends up at Everton.


He’d have been a great fit at United alongside Pogba, in particular. Man Utd are linked with Maddison but he’s the one they should have been after.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Delph looking likely to join Everton for £8m as an extra experienced player.

Hardly the most exciting of signings but assuming he isn’t Gana’s replacement, he isn’t coming in to be in the starting midfield 3 every week so I’m fine with it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:griez

First time Barca have signed an elite player since Suarez. Immediately the second best (outfield) player in the team.

Can't wait for Valverde to shove him on the left wing :hoganbarca

Massive and needed upheaval amongst the big three in Spain, as they all looked their weakest for years last season. Griezmann and De Jong to Barca, the two Madrid teams both going on massive spending sprees. Going to be very interesting next season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Ademola Lookman is off to Germany for £23m.

Scored on his debut, couldn’t get a game for 4 different managers and we’ve more than doubled our money on him, I’ll take it.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Ademola Lookman is off to Germany for £23m.
> 
> Scored on his debut, couldn’t get a game for 4 different managers and we’ve more than doubled our money on him, I’ll take it.


Does that mean Richarlison will be shafted out to RW this season as well?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151854807839322112
Absolute peak of embarrassment :lmao

That happening after Italian police found a surface to air missile belonging to their lunatic Ultras:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150808232769806336
Lets not also forget the (open and shut) rape case against their talisman and that their chairman is _the_ main voice for a European super league.

Hope they keep bottling in Europe until the end of time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wan-Bissaka already looks our best player. Can't miss prospect IMO. Should have gone to City.

Daniel James is trash. A nothing prospect who can barely control the ball. Shows where we are.

Maguire is a good player but not even close to being worth the reported fee. We'll probably do it though. Because. I'd love Bruno Fernandes but can't see where he fits with Pogba, pretty sure he was only lined up if Madrid paid the fee which they're not going to do.

We're in desperate need of some creative attacking talent but not even rumoured to be in for any. Rashford would be good if he didn't think he was Ronaldo. Lukaku will be a genuine miss because we have no one to actually fucking score unless Greenwood steps up. 

The club is still a shambles. Kill Woodward.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Zlatan giving it the same stale "I'm God" rhetoric because he scored a hat-trick in the MLS and because he's better than Carlos Vela :bosque

That fucker went disappearing year after year in the Champions League, probably the biggest big game bottler of his generation after Gonlargo :ibra

Sold in consecutive summers by teams who then won the Champions League the next season by upgrading to better strikers :ibra2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Still 3 weeks left. I'd like at least one or even two in :klopp


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Who are Liverpool even linked with? Someone like Nicholas Pepe would make sense, or a discounted Fekir who they went after last summer.

Surely re-reinforcements needed for another PL/CL challenge. City have strengthened already (Rodri is imo the best sitting/holding midfielder in the world at the moment). So have the other big CL threats - Juve have de Ligt, Rabiot, Ramsey, Barca have Griezmann, de Jong, both Madrid's have spent like mad and completely overhauled, Bayern have Pavard, Lucas and will probably buy at least another winger.

One of the best buys this window is Atletico Madrid getting Mario Hermoso for 25 million. Perfect Godin replacement and a better player than Harry Maguire, who might go for triple that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Pepe has been linked again this week, yeah. Plus Coutinho again. We've been linked to a couple of left backs too; Phillip Max from Augsburg and Junior Firpo.

Fekir hasn't really been rumoured again tho.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Brewster and da Ox will be like new signings :mark:


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as Everton fan Reinier Jesus Carvalho Looks like an interesting purchase if it does happen.

On one of those football manager websites where they show screenshots of players are like now and years later he looks a good prospect.

His technique has gone up from 14 to 17 same with his vision. So he could possible be a top number 10.

https://fminside.net/reinier/

With roughly 3 weeks left of the transfer window, I aspect Everton to get big name striker not one with potential or a one season wonder .

I don't want the next Trevor Benjamin as someone who has scored 20 goal for Cambridge united then moved to Leicester city for £1,300,000 and did not score much in the premier league.

So what I hope Everton do is get someone who has roughly scored 20+ goals per season for at least 2 season or more or at least 15+ per season but the rate goes up ever season (15, 17,19, etc goals per season).

I also hope Everton don't think that let everyone else get players and then decide to get who’s left out their on the last week or days before the deadline ( last turkey for christmas).

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Took this from BBC Sport:



> Real Madrid forward Gareth Bale is "very close to leaving" the Spanish club, says boss Zinedine Zidane.
> 
> The Wales international, 30, was left out of Real's 3-1 pre-season defeat by Bayern Munich in Houston, USA.
> 
> ...


What an absolute cuntish way to be talked about by your manager :lmao Feel bad for Bale, always come across as a decent and dignified bloke.

Wonder where he's going? :fergie


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Was about to say that if Bale ends up at a CL club, I hope he absolutely torches Madrid. Zidane has treated him disgustingly. I can understand wanting him out because he doesn't fit into how you want to play and because he is kind of washed, but for all Bale has done for that club, you'd think a legend like Zidane could have found a far better way to handle this.

Initially I wanted Madrid to do well because of Hazard, but fuck that, don't want anymore success for Zidane.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

What has he done wrong to illicit a public response by his manager of "We hope he leaves soon"? What a shitty way to treat a player.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He's just been injured a lot. Under-performed for a couple of years, but last year everyone was terrible, and the year before he still won them the Champions League final. Intermittent injuries probably don't help when trying to build up form. Either way, it's disgraceful stuff from Zidane who is always painted as this bastion of elegance and man management.

Where does he go though? The only logical places were Chelsea (as part of the Hazard deal), and Man Utd + Bayern Munich as they both really need wingers, but neither of those clubs seem interested. He's going to have to probably halve his wages and he's already at his dream club, which is why a move never seemed likely.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Zidane probably mad that Bale has accomplished more as a player for Real than he did :mj

Wiki says they've even played the same number of games for Real and Bale has 41 more gols :mj


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

This gives me another chance to go in on Zidane :zidane

He was probably the most overrated player of his generation anyway. Just often showed up in the big moments, particularly for France. Look at 1998 for example, did fuck all the entire World Cup up to the final, besides get a red card to miss the first knockout game. Scored one meaningless knockout goal in the Champions League knockouts (goal 4 in a 4-1 win) and wasn't even Juve's best performer in Serie A - and somehow is named the worlds best player that year over Ronaldo who at that time was the best performing number 9 i've ever seen, and head and shoulders above anyone on the planet.

His career resume doesn't hold up to someone like Andres Iniesta for example, who was better than Zidane at the things he was best at (dribbling, ball control, killer balls), as well as being far more consistent at club level, and was more decorated for both club and country, and with just as many/more decisive moments in important matches (man of the match in WC/Euro/CL finals, player of the tournament at the Euro's, winning goal in a WC final, etc....). Most people will rate Zidane higher though, because of you know, lazy narrative.

He fell away so much for Madrid after a few seasons he got shoved on the left wing.

Bale even topped his legendary CL final goal by scoring a better one :torres


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'd take bale for man Utd all day long fcking Giggs held that position till he was 40 , wow zidane fucking prick can't even nut straight lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

tbh I'd take Bale at Utd, can't be worse than Sanchez surely :fergie


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You know what's going to be even more shameful? They are so desperate to get him out that they are humiliating him publicly, yet I bet they still want a big transfer fee...

Bale should just do what he said he was going to - collect his money and play golf for the next 3 years.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fully agree with Seb in regards to Zidane

You could find people putting him Top 10 all time but he wasn't even the best French player of his generation - #1 would be that handballing scumbag Thierry Henry

Zidane was a wonderful player to watch, of course, and had great moments as an international player, but at club level, he is hugely overrated


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Joel said:


> You know what's going to be even more shameful? They are so desperate to get him out that they are humiliating him publicly, yet I bet they still want a big transfer fee...
> 
> Bale should just do what he said he was going to - collect his money and play golf for the next 3 years.


so true, the guy broke through as a kid way back in what, 2007/08? he's played at the top level for 12 seasons and won league, Champions League and cups already. he's on a massive wage for the next three seasons, I too would be tempted to just sit back and get that paycheck


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

My brother, my captain, my king


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Your'e about to break your transfer record again tho :rafa


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Bale would be welcomed back to Tottenham with open arms as far as I’m concerned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Dani Ceballos in on loan

The club seems like they are finally starting to sort out the problem areas in the squad


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

More like temporarily patching over them, no way he's staying more than the one season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ashley allowing another shit manager to splash the cash. Makes sense. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Seb said:


> More like temporarily patching over them, no way he's staying more than the one season.


Well it's better than nothing. Considering the restricted budget and asinine negotiating by previous management I'd say the new regime are doing pretty well getting in a couple of players albeit with some caveats.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Also are we doing FPL this year? If so I request we do a Classic and H2H


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kroenke spending 30 million of Arsenal's money on a failing League of Legends team :mj4


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Gana pretty much all but gone at this moment :mj2

£30m :mj2

EDIT: No idea how highly rated he is but sources on Twitter are claiming Jean-Philippe Gbamin is the replacement Everton have lined up.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Real Madrid fan here!

Delighted with our signings so far, only need to get rid of Bale and possibly get Pogba or another midfielder in then La Liga and the 14th will surely be ours! : D

Hala Madrid Y Nada Más!!!!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bailly injured again :lmao

Guess we're overpaying for Maguire 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You were always going to regardless.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/2399362-premier-league-fantasy-football-wf69.html

This sham of a game is BACK

League has been renewed so existing members are automatically back in once they've renewed their team for coming season

Anyone new wanting to join, send me a PM for the code


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

r055co said:


> the 14th will surely be ours!


*9th

The first five European Cups don't count as they were 100% bought by one of the top five mass-murdering fascist dictators of the 20th century.

In fact, your whole club's history is founded on the financial and political support of one of the top five mass-murdering fascist dictators of the 20th century. And Man Utd copped a load of shite for decades because they were the first to float their club on the stock market :lmao

The 20th century was a good time for mass-murdering fascist dictators btw. Top 5 is legit AF.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

AF=Alex Ferguson? :kappa


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

MOX said:


> *9th
> 
> The first five European Cups don't count as they were 100% bought by one of the top five mass-murdering fascist dictators of the 20th century.
> 
> ...


On 13 June 1943, Real Madrid beat Barcelona 11–1 at home in the second leg of a semi-final of the Copa del Generalísimo, the Copa del Rey having been renamed in honour of General Franco.[32] The first leg, played at Barcelona's Les Corts stadium in Catalonia, had ended with Barcelona winning 3–0. Madrid complained about all the three goals that referee Fombona Fernández had allowed for Barcelona,[33] with the home supporters also whistling Madrid throughout, whom they accused of employing roughhouse tactics, and Fombona for allowing them to. A campaign began in Madrid. Barcelona player Josep Valle recalled: "The press officer at the DND and ABC newspaper wrote all sorts of scurrilous lies, really terrible things, winding up the Madrid fans like never before". Former Real Madrid goalkeeper Eduardo Teus, who admitted that Madrid had "above all played hard", wrote in a newspaper: "the ground itself made Madrid concede two of the three goals, goals that were totally unfair".[34]

Barcelona fans were banned from traveling to Madrid. Real Madrid released a statement after the match which former club president (1985–1995) Ramón Mendoza explained, "The message got through that those fans who wanted to could go to El Club bar on Calle de la Victoria where Madrid's social center was. There, they were given a whistle. Others had whistles handed to them with their tickets." The day of the second leg, the Barcelona team were insulted and stones were thrown at their bus as soon as they left their hotel. Barcelona's striker Mariano Gonzalvo said of the incident, "Five minutes before the game had started, our penalty area was already full of coins." Barcelona goalkeeper Lluis Miró rarely approached his line—when he did, he was armed with stones. As Francisco Calvet told the story, "They were shouting: Reds! Separatists!... a bottle just missed Sospedra that would have killed him if it had hit him. It was all set up."[35]

Real Madrid went 2–0 up within half an hour. The third goal brought with it a sending off for Barcelona's Benito García after he made what Calvet claimed was a "completely normal tackle". Madrid's José Llopis Corona recalled, "At which point, they got a bit demoralized," while Mur countered, "at which point, we thought: 'go on then, score as many as you want'." Madrid scored in minutes 31', 33', 35', 39', 43' and 44', as well as two goals ruled out for offside, made it 8–0. Basilo de la Morena had been caught out by the speed of the goals. In that atmosphere and with a referee who wanted to avoid any complications, it was humanly impossible to play... If the azulgranas had played badly, really badly, the scoreboard would still not have reached that astronomical figure. The point is that they did not play at all." Both clubs were fined 2,500 pesetas by the Royal Spanish Football Federation and, although Barcelona appealed, it made no difference. Piñeyro resigned in protest, complaining of "a campaign that the press has run against Barcelona for a week and which culminated in the shameful day at Chamartín".[36][37]

The match report in the newspaper La Prensa described Barcelona's only goal as a "reminder that there was a team there who knew how to play football and that if they did not do so that afternoon, it was not exactly their fault".[38] Another newspaper called the scoreline "as absurd as it was abnormal".[33] According to football writer Sid Lowe, "There have been relatively few mentions of the game [since] and it is not a result that has been particularly celebrated in Madrid. Indeed, the 11–1 occupies a far more prominent place in Barcelona's history. This was the game that first formed the identification of Madrid as the team of the dictatorship and Barcelona as its victims."[33] Fernando Argila, Barcelona's reserve goalkeeper from the game, said, "There was no rivalry. Not, at least, until that game."[39]


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

MOX said:


> *9th
> 
> The first five European Cups don't count as they were 100% bought by one of the top five mass-murdering fascist dictators of the 20th century.
> 
> ...


I do not really concern myself with politics in football, I know all too well that Real Madrid were Francisco Franco's club but do I really care? 

No!

I follow Real Madrid purely from a footballing standpoint and I started following them when they were actually at a pretty low point in their history so I'm not a bandwagoner like many Real Madrid supporters of recent times.

Also the history books tell that Real Madrid currently have 13 European Cups, Milan have 7, Liverpool have 6, Barcelona have 5, Bayern have 5 and so on...

It's just the way it is, I can't change it...


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Gana pretty much all but gone at this moment :mj2
> 
> £30m :mj2
> 
> EDIT: No idea how highly rated he is but sources on Twitter are claiming Jean-Philippe Gbamin is the replacement Everton have lined up.




Hello I used the fmdataba website to look at Jean-Philippe Gbamin they had a screenshot of his current statistics and different ones over a number of years until 34 it appears he is much faster than Idrissa Gueye.

Also he is also stronger and fitter but his acceleration is slower slightly so is his teamwork ,work rate and anticipation. But he is taller 6'1 186cm .

However as Wolverhampton Wanderers have been linked with sami khedira as an Everton fan I would think that despite not being in Europe this coming session. If sami khedira is for sale I would like him at Everton what do people think? I think Everton are bigger than Wolverhampton Wanderers.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Everton today released a video & pictures of the new stadium on the Liverpool waterfront. Expected to be completed for the 2023 season.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154462821956149251

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154458984700502016
It looks so beautiful :mj2 

Goodison Park is to be redeveloped, here's how the club described it:



> The Club also used the event to reveal its plans for the redevelopment of Goodison Park to create a range of community assets such as homes, health, education and enterprise amenities as well as the introduction of public space which will include a lasting tribute to the Club’s current home of 127 years.


At least they're looking after the local community and improving it, unlike Libberpewl FC who forced people out of their homes to build Big Shiny Stand.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Carter84 said:


> I'd take bale for man Utd all day long fcking Giggs held that position till he was 40


Bale is done as a footballer. He would be Alexis II. Maybe worse.



Cliffy said:


> Bailly injured again :lmao
> 
> Guess we're overpaying for Maguire


Bailly, Rojo and Jones are basically semi-retired at this point. Smalling cops a lot of shit but he at least keeps himself in one piece.

We might as well just sign Maguire whatever the fuck he costs at this point. The club obviously love him and if there's any semblance of planning going on he's obviously a part of that - Just get it done and stop wasting time. If he flops just add him to the list.

Bruno Fernandes was the player I was pretty desperate for and now all's gone quiet. Has a bit of Bernardo Silva about him - Stunned City aren't in for him. 

Ceballos is a great signing for Arsenal but they need some defenders. They at least have goals in them while United and Chelsea are relying on completely unproven players to step up. I think Arsenal are guaranteed to get top 6 because of that - Chelsea and United may have more potential to finish higher but either could completely collapse down the table if a few things go wrong.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Irish Jet said:


> Bale is done as a footballer. He would be Alexis II. Maybe worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just throwing feelers out there @Irish Jet bale is much better than Alexis 4 European cups and a la liga , well why waste 80 mil on maguire he's not worth it , I know Ayala is is on the market 27 age wise , I'd took dani Alvie's he's better than our back four as our recent signings.

I want some of this


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Spurs going hard after Dybala apparently.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Everton today released a video & pictures of the new stadium on the Liverpool waterfront. Expected to be completed for the 2023 season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello as an Everton fan I am excited about the new stadium. It looks good very modern design and unobstructed views for the fans(unlike Goodison Park ). 

However the capacity seams on the small side I would like to see a 75,000 seats in the stadium nearer 90,000. As I think the team need to plan for future, make stadium future proof West Ham started with 55,000 and it went up 60,000 fans.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154696563660189696
"most talented player I have ever seen"


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

DA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154696563660189696
> "most talented player I have ever seen"


He obviously said that as both a confidence booster for young Foden and as a slight hope that he will command a higher transfer fee if they ever need to move him on.

Pep isn't stupid!

@farhanc: Everton's new stadium looks lush! : )


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Zifraud and Madrid 5 down at half time to Atletico:lmao

SPEND MOAR MONAY :lmao

Edit: 6 omg

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Real Madrid :ha


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

madrid washed :lmao

joels main man costa ripping it up


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a man. Miss him so much.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JOAO FELIX

My fucking boy. Gonna be the best in the world. Whatever about the league he was playing in it was always obvious he was special.

Comunicado Oficial: Harry Maguire


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nicolas Pepe to Arsenal. €80m. Confirmed by the Ornacle.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

United transfer twitter muppets will be heartbroken. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Talk that Juventus have offered Dybala for Lukaku - Di Marzio and Romano both running with it. Wat.

A deal that makes no sense to anyone. Must be Juve/Utd trying to pressure Inter into coughing up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Di Marzio and Romano have both posted hundreds and hundreds of nonsense rumours this summer. Neither of them are reliable.

That Lukaku/Dybala story is probably more complete bollocks. They had you going after Pepe yesterday, now we know he's signing with poverty Arsenal.

Arsenal spending actual money btw :sodone


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We could have easily given Lille £50m now and £22m next summer and taken Pepe next summer, as you know, we need a winger that scores goals and he's exactly that. Oh and he said he wanted to join Chelsea just like Kun said years ago, but hey that turned out well right?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Seb said:


> Di Marzio and Romano have both posted hundreds and hundreds of nonsense rumours this summer. Neither of them are reliable.
> 
> That Lukaku/Dybala story is probably more complete bollocks. They had you going after Pepe yesterday, now we know he's signing with poverty Arsenal.
> 
> Arsenal spending actual money btw :sodone


They had Khedira and Moise Kean to Wolves last week...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Di Marzio and Romano have both posted hundreds and hundreds of nonsense rumours this summer. Neither of them are reliable.
> 
> That Lukaku/Dybala story is probably more complete bollocks. They had you going after Pepe yesterday, now we know he's signing with poverty Arsenal.
> 
> Arsenal spending actual money btw :sodone


They're probably getting fed the stories from good sources but are being used to drive up the price. Lille probably put it out that we were interested and United and Juve are both probably putting it out that the Lukaku/Dybala deal is legit to get Inter to act. Apparently they have to and will meet the £75m asking price. Conte's obsession with Lukaku is bizarre.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> We could have easily given Lille £50m now and £22m next summer and taken Pepe next summer, as you know, we need a winger that scores goals and he's exactly that. Oh and he said he wanted to join Chelsea just like Kun said years ago, but hey that turned out well right?


The Chelsea ban might be the highlight of our window. We'd be buried otherwise.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> The Chelsea ban might be the highlight of our window. We'd be buried otherwise.


My problem is we don't seem to be trying to line up deals for next summer i.e. the Keita to Liverpool deal.

Next year one of or both Pedro and Willian will be gone. We'll need a winger for sure. The cash is there. Pepe ticks tons of the boxes. I'm sure Lille would love to have him for one more season. I'm sure he'd be willing to wait one more season. Why not go for it?

Bet Zaha will be at Everton now, which is another target who will have been gone...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Willian has just been given Hazard's shirt (lol), Pulisic signed for mega money (lol) and CHO renewed on 150k per week (lol).

I'd expect a number 9 is more likely next summer.... :suarez1 :joel2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> My problem is we don't seem to be trying to line up deals for next summer i.e. the Keita to Liverpool deal.
> 
> Next year one of or both Pedro and Willian will be gone. We'll need a winger for sure. The cash is there. Pepe ticks tons of the boxes. I'm sure Lille would love to have him for one more season. I'm sure he'd be willing to wait one more season. Why not go for it?
> 
> Bet Zaha will be at Everton now, which is another target who will have been gone...


May be some things in place that aren't public and the Keita deals are rare with top level players - Chelsea also probably want to have a look at what Lampard can do with the squad. 

It's hard to predict how Hudson-Odoi, Pulisic, Abraham, RLC will be considered by season's end. You'd hope they'd displace Willian and Pedro at least.

With United though we're willingly going into the season with these risks. Probably paying for Ed's previous sins as our wage bill is insanely high. Any team would be welcome to Darmian, Bailly, Rojo, Sanchez - Guys who don't even contribute taking about a million a week from the club. Circus.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Willian has just been given Hazard's shirt (lol), Pulisic signed for mega money (lol) and CHO renewed on 150k per week (lol).
> 
> I'd expect a number 9 is more likely next summer.... :suarez1 :joel2


Willian getting the #10 hasn't been confirmed yet and Lampard didn't seem happy when it was mentioned. I know CHO wanted it, so will be interesting to see if that was part of his contract talks.

I'm fine with Pulisic coming in for £60m. If we're spending £40m on the likes of Drinkwater and Bakayoko, I'm fine with £60m for a young player with good attributes and potential (who everyone seems to have written off at 20 years old for some reason).

The reported wage for CHO is base £100k. I'm not too fussed about wages as if we can pay them we can obviously afford it. But in 2019, I imagine that's the going rate for a youngster with a ton of potential. We were paying RLC £60k a week in 2016. Hadn't even had a proper season in the Premier League, but there you go. That's just the way it is now.

I think we'll get a #9 if Abraham fails. He has a massive opportunity now and doesn't have a trash Swansea support behind him this time.

I'm excited at a potential CHO - Abraham - Pulisic tandem, as I expect we'll be getting the ball forward very quickly now, which will suit these direct players.



Irish Jet said:


> May be some things in place that aren't public and the Keita deals are rare with top level players - Chelsea also probably want to have a look at what Lampard can do with the squad.
> 
> It's hard to predict how Hudson-Odoi, Pulisic, Abraham, RLC will be considered by season's end. You'd hope they'd displace Willian and Pedro at least.
> 
> With United though we're willingly going into the season with these risks. Probably paying for Ed's previous sins as our wage bill is insanely high. Any team would be welcome to Darmian, Bailly, Rojo, Sanchez - Guys who don't even contribute taking about a million a week from the club. Circus.


Yeah, Keita like deals aren't done regularly, but then transfer bans aren't regular either, so you'd hope the club would adapt and get things in motion. Maybe they are right and they are and it's not public, but I doubt that. We're a great club when it comes to selling a player. Awful at the other part...

I think those you've listed with do well this season (well, less so Abraham as striker is such a hard position these days). We need them to do well as it saves us wasting money on squad players, which allows us to spend bigger one 2 or 3 key players needed. It'll be very interesting at Chelsea this season. I'm excited, scared and intrigued, which is a better feeling of the "meh" that second season Conte and Sarri projected onto the club.

I don't really know what's going on with United. You need probably 2 CBs a CM and a winger. Probably gonna have to trust Rashford. But you have so much deadwood that needs to go. You need to turn them into a loan army ala Chelsea and hope they do well and you can get them off your books the following year.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lampard appointment probably saved CHO's Chelsea career.

Don't think anyone really knows about the wages as i've seen conflicting reports and they're usually guesswork, don't see why Willian would lie about being offer the shirt though.

I think it was too early to give him the role but I don't doubt he'll give more opportunities to the young players who deserved a chance last season.

Still think letting go of Conte was a massive mistake. Really think he's one of the world's elite coaches, the rest of which (excluding Cholo) are all managing your direct rivals.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Ugh another shitty game from Real after losing 7-3 to Atleti at MetLife Stadium! : (

I know it’s only this International Championship thing but still, conceding 7 goals just should not be happening with this team! 

They put out a decent enough XI besides Nacho and Marcelo, I can’t believe how badly Marcelo has fallen. He was fucking awful yesterday and Nacho too, he’s just not good enough for this team and never has been!

I thought that with the signings we made, we’d be back challenging for the top trophies once again but it just goes to show that no matter who you bring in, if the mentality of the squad is not there then you’re going to run into some trouble. 

The entire team was lazy, showed no passion, no desire, no ambition, created hardly any chances, didn’t pick up on second balls, the defence was a mess, too much space in the final third for Atleti to exploit, Vinicius was dogshit and can’t cross a ball to save himself plus he spent too much time trying to use individual tricks instead of passing or just keeping the ball.

I just knew that we should have gone for Joao Felix, he was immense in this game with his runs, his goal and just overall energy was very good. Real paled in comparison to Atletico in every aspect of the game!

Shite!!!!!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello, fitba friends. 

I am a pessimist to the very end so I'm still assuming this Pepe thing is an elaborate hoax. 

However. 

I am stripped to the bollocks as I type this and I wish you all a fine summer. 

See you in another eight months. 

x


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I assumed this glorious Andy appearance would be to celebrate the Shawcross leg break :smugwenger


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Tbf that happened about ten minutes after I posted and by then I'd already ejaculated myself into a coma. What a fucking week this has been for the Arsenal. 

Ceballos and Saliba, Kolasinac bare knuckle scrapping with cunts in helmets wielding eight inch blades, the Pepe madness and now Stoke fans trying to take the moral high ground over a broken pin. Arsene Wenger died for this, brother. 

(in actual seriousness I don't really have anything against Shawcross, who's a square-headed numpty that I don't think is necessarily malicious as opposed to just dugmeat. Stoke fans, on the other hand.........)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> I think it was too early to give him the role but I don't doubt he'll give more opportunities to the young players who deserved a chance last season.
> 
> Still think letting go of Conte was a massive mistake. Really think he's one of the world's elite coaches, the rest of which (excluding Cholo) are all managing your direct rivals.


Yeah, it's probably a year or two too early for Lampard, but after Sarri's departure I don't think the club had much of the choice. If the club use this year as a development year (for both youngsters and coach) and for once ignore the league table (in terms of top 4), then I think it can be an important year where we could lay down a new foundation and have someting to build on (unless Lampard totally shits the bed and is proven to not be any good at all i.e. battling relegation).

If "Year 1" Conte turned up in the second season then I think everything would have been fine. But Conte has a massive ego. He wasn't interested when the fights with the board started. Now, it's not all his fault. The board have been trash when it comes to bringing in players for a long time. However, Conte did also request some crazy transfers. Then he sulked when he couldn't get them. I'm not sure whether he downtooled, but he didn't want to be here anymore. He's very similar to Mourinho. That type of personality cannot last at a single club for too long. I always say though; he is 100x the coach of Sarri.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Joel said:


> My problem is we don't seem to be trying to line up deals for next summer i.e. the Keita to Liverpool deal.
> 
> Next year one of or both Pedro and Willian will be gone. We'll need a winger for sure. The cash is there. Pepe ticks tons of the boxes. I'm sure Lille would love to have him for one more season. I'm sure he'd be willing to wait one more season. Why not go for it?
> 
> Bet Zaha will be at Everton now, which is another target who will have been gone...


Hello Joel I think Zaha would be ok at Everton as long he is actually used as winger not as the main striker .
Wilfred is a one goal every 6.73333333 games and last season was his best 10 goals. So he is ok technically but his vision in fm19 is 13/20 which is ok but I would like a number nearer 17+ for his vision or at least 15+. 

That being said. If he goes to Everton he could with better players behind him i.e Coleman at Rightback do more stuff. As Gylfi Sigurðsson looked better at Everton with better player behind him last season .

The same could happen with Zaha if he goes to Everton?

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/49083847

Fekir has signed for Betis for £17.7m. Odd that Liverpool didn't throw their hat in the ring, they don't have anyone like him (if he is like Coutinho) and it's a third of what they agreed last year. The move supposedly fell apart because of an injury, but he's played 127 games in the last three seasons and he wouldn't play every game he's available for.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

That knee must be crocked. Or at least on the verge of exploding or something because yeah, it's not like he missed a ton of games last season (and still had productive numbers). Apparently - and you need to take every rumour with a kilo of salt - he was offered to us for ~€30 million and as soon as I saw it I figured he was one bad change of direction away from his ligaments turning to cheese strings. No idea on the surface why his value dropped so substantially from last summer. Nobody seemed to even be interested. 

Unfortunately it probably means Lo Celso ends up at Tottenham now and a Lo Celso/Ndombele partnership is going to be a fuckin problem.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I think Fekir was entering the last year of his contract with Lyon. For that price and the fact that we were so interested in him last summer, I'm too somewhat surprised we didn't go and look at him again. But I guess Klopp just moved on and it doesn't look we'll be signing anyone atm.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't speak so soon, brother


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1155387234641731584
Youngest player ever to start a Premier League match, only 16 years old

Look at that hair

Potential Future GOAT


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Why aren't Liverpool spending money on strengthening the squad with proven players?

DA you were absolutely adamant the VVD signing had nothing to do with the Coutinho money. Since selling him you've spent that money on Allison, Fabinho, Shaqiri - and then had no actual net outlay either last summer or so far this summer.

Just seems a bit bizarre. If the VVD deal was happening regardless of Coutinho, and since selling Coutinho you've only spent the money you got from selling him, then you should have two summer's worth of budget to spend - plus another 50 million from selling three nothing players over the last two windows :hmm:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spent it all on da Champions League parade m8


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Gotta pay the bills" :klopp


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pornstein announcing the Bale to China deal called off by Madrid.

All after we saw him getting off a plane in China this morning :done


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You see what I was saying? Madrid cancel the Bale to China move because they want a proper transfer fee. 

Smgdfh :no:

And some people have the cheek to blame Bale...

Edit: Ninja'd by Seb.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Klopp is the most maddeningly stubborn guy ever. :lol Guess we're gonna have another season of praying nobody gets injured.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The klopp implosion begins 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

hopefully they used all their luck up for the next few seasons :fergie

Bale, Maguire and Fernandes to Utd pls


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

r055co said:


> Ugh another shitty game from Real. The entire team was lazy, showed no passion, no desire, no ambition, created hardly any chances, didn’t pick up on second balls, the defence was a mess, too much space in the final third for Atleti to exploit.


I read your previous post and I was surprised to see your optimism. Honestly, this team needed a big overhauling as we are heading to start another season with the same XI of the past 5 years but with Hazard. We have spent 300 millions but with no substantial changes because we keep carrying the same issues of past seasons and an incompetent manager who refuses to do the right thing to protect his friends. 

A useless, shambolic defensive line with washed up players like Ramos, Marcelo, Nacho and Varane who gets worse each season. We sold Mario Hermoso who would have been a good addition so we can keep the old mediocre guard happy as I doubt Militao will be a starter either. We are going to suffer with any decent sides.

Neither our midfield has changed b/c it seems Zidane’s ill obsession for that overrated hack of Pogba accept no room for more signings. It is also mind blowing to see Kross playing as a DM when we had Llorente, who was better player than Casemiro. We need two signings here.

Upfront Jovic will be a sub for Benzema even if he outscores him. Rodrygo might end up playing for El Castilla same as Kubo, and it is uncertain what they would do with Brahim. We were promised a revolution but we have none. I expect this season to be horrible and way worse than the last one with Zidane quitting mid-season or before again like a coward. Hope this gets Perez out too. 




r055co said:


> Vinicius was dogshit and can’t cross a ball to save himself plus he spent too much time trying to use individual tricks instead of passing or just keeping the ball.


To be fair with Vinicius, no doubt that he needs to work on his finishing and end product. However, he was at least the only one trying to unlock Atletico’s back line on the first half when the rest were playing it as a training.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Imagine one of the front 3 gets a long term injury :flair


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a story for you all. Feel free to repeat it in your non-internet company and be gawked at with reverence. For I have inside information from, dare I say, a SOURCE.

So the girl I work with is a big Celtic supporter and normally that wouldn't make much difference to the story but it at least highlights that she knows who Kieran Tierney is. Well her da works with one of Tierney's best mates - maybe his BEST mate, I don't know how many you're allowed to have in 2019 - and APPARENTLY he's handed in his notice because he's basically moving down south with Tierney to I guess keep him company and be his good wee mate away from home or whatever other shit and Tierney is basically paying him like ten grand a month to do so. So there you go. We're basically signing Mbappe is what I'm saying here. 

Have PSG signed Pepe yet? Riddled here, me. Can't some absolute lunatic from Arsenal Twitter start tracking his movements or whatever?


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Martinelli, Ceballos, Saliba, (if they happen) Pepe and Tierney will have been a fantastic window. We might not challenge but out future squad looks solid.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Add Pepe and Tierney to the business already done and it's an excellent window, especially considering the budget (though I don't think anybody in the media ever actually knew what the budget was, honestly) and the fact we're in the Europa again. 

The players coming in are the right profile age-wise and fill holes in needed positions. Ceballos loan with no option to buy isn't perfect, but financially it makes sense at least for a season and even if it is a short-term fix, there was no way this squad was going to be properly addressed in one window (plus, personally, Ceballos was the one midfielder beyond Ndombele that I wanted so I'll take what I can get). Saliba going back on loan doesn't help the centre back situation right now, but if he pans out as projected then there's every chance he ends up adding another €15 million onto his valuation next season and we lose out on him anyway. With him and Martinelli the club seem to actually have put some future planning into how they're operating this summer and I don't mind being patient. 

If we can bring in a centre back to play right now and shift some of the deadwood then it's a really great window (assuming Pepe and Tierney come in, anyway). If Raul and the #fellas can wrangle a few quid and a tub of Pringles out of someone for Mustafi then they deserve a statue outside the Emirates.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gonna need my Liverpool brethren to :calmdown

Sounding like a bunch of Cliffys and Irish Jets


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Aizen said:


> I read your previous post and I was surprised to see your optimism. Honestly, this team needed a big overhauling as we are heading to start another season with the same XI of the past 5 years but with Hazard. We have spent 300 millions but with no substantial changes because we keep carrying the same issues of past seasons and an incompetent manager who refuses to do the right thing to protect his friends.
> 
> A useless, shambolic defensive line with washed up players like Ramos, Marcelo, Nacho and Varane who gets worse each season. We sold Mario Hermoso who would have been a good addition so we can keep the old mediocre guard happy as I doubt Militao will be a starter either. We are going to suffer with any decent sides.
> 
> ...


Great post!

I think with this season, especially after last year's mess, I came in with a real sense of optimism and hope because we'd actually addressed some of the issues we hadn't done last season. Replacing Ronaldo with Mariano Diaz and Courtois actually made me angry last year and although I wanted to give Lopetegui and Solari a chance, I knew we were doomed to fail from the start! Perez has to be the most arrogant man in football to think we can challenge for anything with those signings especially after losing the club's all time record goalscorer and arguably the greatest player of all time! 

He's a fucking idiot!

Going out and getting Hazard was a massive indicator that things were looking up, I hadn't been that excited for a transfer since CR7. Jovic, Militao, Mendy and Rodrygo to an extent also gave me more reasons to be optimistic. To be fair, the transfer window has been fine for us. I think we still need one more player in that midfield and we should be alright. I do not want Pogba, the guy is a lazy prima donna player in the same mould as Neymar. He care's more about taking selfies, dancing and being a fashion model than being a footballer. On top of that, he's poison in the dressing room as United found out under Mourinho.

I'd have loved it if we got Rabiot but of course he went to Juve.

The most glaring issue as you point out is the defence, we're turning into fucking Arsenal but without the beautiful football! : ( I think Ramos still has something to give but he is past his best now, I'll agree with you there. I don't think he's interested now, you can tell because he's done it all and won it all and probably just wants to go to China or the US. Marcelo has gone way off the boil eventhough he was never a good defender anyway, he was always better suited to linking up with CR7 on the left hand side and being more of a wingback. His defensive side has definitely waned which is bad since it was never good to begin with. Carvajal is more defensive minded and can still be used in an attacking capacity as well, I think he's decent and I'd keep him! Nacho can go, he is truly awful and I have no idea why he's still there. In the Atletico game he was all over the place, he has to go! Varane is one I'm torn on because he has good games but then makes such stupid mistakes out of nothing, he's a world cup winner too and played very well in that tournament so what gives when he plays for us? 

For me it's the mentality that's all wrong. You have a team there that consists of players who have mostly won everything there is to win in the club game. If you look at that starting XI, you have 9 players who have won the Champion's League multiple times, some 4, some 3 in a row, some 2 in a row. They're not up for it anymore and the ones that are just aren't good enough to show it. How are we meant to rely on Hazard and Courtois to show the passion or desire to win games when the rest of the team is a broken disjointed mess?

Vinicuis was trying yes but he's not good enough at this level, should have gone for Joao Felix. That kid is going to be the next big star in football, I can see it!

I'll give Zidane a chance because I like him. He's one of my favourite players ever and as a manager gave me some of my best years as a Real Madrid fan so he deserves another shot. I do think he'll fail though but I hope I'm wrong and we'll start to turn it around sooner rather than later.

Hala Madrid Y Nada Más!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

r055co said:


> The most glaring issue as you point out is the defence, we're turning into fucking Arsenal but without the beautiful football! : (


As an Arsenal fan I am deeply saddened by this comment and can tell you with absolute certainty that you're wrong. 

We play terrible football.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Varane was the worst of the lot last season and has always been massively overrated. He was making clangers every week last season, I think there was one point he lost six straight games when he started.

Marcelo has never been able to defend either. He masked this by having good link up play with a goal-a-game winger in front of him, which made people who didn't actually watch Madrid regularly decide he was the best left back in the world every time Madrid won the CL. Ridiculous in hindsight really.

Madrid should've had Llorente (who as Aizen said has always been better than Casemiro) and Ceballos starting next season, instead they've got rid of them both. Mendy should be a starter but probably won't be, look at how much better Madrid were with Reguillon instead of Marcelo last season, and he's now gone. Valverde is no better though, he'll persist with Rakitic.

This is what I would've done this season if I was Zidane - Courtois, Achraf, Ramos, Militao, Mendy, Llorente, Ceballos, Kroos/Asensio, Vinicius, Hazard, Jovic.

Would've been tempted to buy a right back actually (Cancelo perhaps) instead of Mendy, and played Reguilion at left back, and Mario Hermoso obviously (as has already been mentioned).

What we'll actually be seeing is probably the same team as last season but with Hazard taking one of the winger positions.



r055co said:


> Vinicuis was trying yes but he's not good enough at this level, should have gone for Joao Felix. That kid is going to be the next big star in football, I can see it!


Nearly everything you just posted I agree with but not this - Vinicius is lightning fast and can dribble at speed, not many players can do that and it terrifies defenders. Once he polishes up his finishing you've got a world class player on your hands, he was already your best performing winger ahead of Bale, Vazquez, Isco etc... before Hazard joined.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Journalists and companies are no longer sources anymore, loads of Everton youth players have started to follow Kean, and his brother has started to follow Everton and Everton fan pages which tells me that it is ON :trips8 

Instagram the new brown sauce :trips8


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:kean


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Journalists and companies are no longer sources anymore, loads of Everton youth players have started to follow Kean, and his brother has started to follow Everton and Everton fan pages which tells me that it is ON :trips8
> 
> Instagram the new brown sauce :trips8


Hello. I think Moise Kean could be a outstanding purchase for Everton up front .

As fmdataba. have him rated as maximum potential of 150-180/200 . Which means he could be a top performer 
Someone who played football manager for a long time showed on the screenshot about him 91 games and 45 goals in intentionals . I admit this hypothetical however football manager seams to accurate on the most part in terms of player progression .

The only one potential flaw in the deal is if there is a buy back clause (a low figure under real value) which mean that if it activated Everton could be back to sqaure one and need to find a new striker/forward .

On Zaha sky sports they are saying £55,000,000+ Tosun and McCarthy . I personally would get another wide player who is cheaper Malcom from Barcelona .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The buy back option must be one that's heavily skewed in Juve's favour because £36 million for prime #YOUTH like Kean in this market is almost absurdly good. I still do it anyway if I'm Everton. He turns out to be different gravy and you sell him back in a couple seasons for at least some profit, or he turns out to be good but not quite Juventus good, which still feels like a decent deal in 2019 megabucks terms. Two years with an excellent young talent does them no harm. I like that deal more than one for Zaha, honestly. I certainly like it more than whatever they paid for Sigurdsson. Teams trying to break into the top 6 have been much smarter in their recruitment this summer than previous ones, basically.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Seb said:


> Nearly everything you just posted I agree with but not this - Vinicius is lightning fast and can dribble at speed, not many players can do that and it terrifies defenders. Once he polishes up his finishing you've got a world class player on your hands, he was already your best performing winger ahead of Bale, Vazquez, Isco etc... before Hazard joined.


I don't doubt Vinicius is fast and can dribble at speed and probably will be a good little player in the future. What I question now is his decision making and his end product. If I'm honest it's not been that great from what I've seen of him so far. In the Atleti game his crossing was very poor and he always tried to beat a man instead of playing a simple pass and keeping the ball. Most of these attempts to pass the defender he lost the ball too.

He reminds me a lot of Sterling when he was still at Liverpool. Great speed, quickness, trickery but lacked the final product. That killer pass, the ability to beat a man or a clever finish. I agree, if he brushes up on those aspects of his game he could be a very good player like Sterling has turned out to be. He's still young so he has plenty of time to develop his game, I just fear he won't get that many chances with Hazard now in the team along with Jovic and Rodrygo. I guess it all very much depends on the system Zizou goes with.

If he doesn't get game time he'll be away on loan and will probably either fade away or do well at another club where the pressure isn't so great, we'll see what happens...



GOD OF CUNT said:


> As an Arsenal fan I am deeply saddened by this comment and can tell you with absolute certainty that you're wrong.
> 
> We play terrible football.


Hey you guys played some pretty nice football under Wenger, just couldn't defend and were too inconsistent! Has Emery bought any defenders in this window?

I hope you guys do well this season, Emery is a top bloke fam!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

r055co said:


> Hey you guys played some pretty nice football under Wenger, just couldn't defend and were too inconsistent! Has Emery bought any defenders in this window?
> 
> I hope you guys do well this season, Emery is a top bloke fam!


He's a stubborn Nutella-headed bastard. But I'm liking the solidarity here and he's an alright fella all things considered. He needs to improve on last season, though. 

We've bought one (William Saliba), but he's gone back on loan to his parent club for the upcoming season. Apparently we're still in for Kieran Tierney and I'll be stripped to my undergarments if we can actually stop haggling over forty quid and get it done. We badly need a centre back this window to play right now, though. All of our current central defenders either have question marks for one reason or another (Holding, Sokratis, Mavropanos), are on strike and desperate to leave (Koscielny), or are absolutely atrocious bastard calamities (Mustafi).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Holding did look promising before the injury. The rest are hot garbage though. You desperately need a CB.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Holding is the one real bright spot; his question mark stems from the fact he's coming off an ACL and at this rate would be required to play every minute of every game or else we'd be absolutely fucked to bits with these other idiots. 

Sokratis was a decent lad last season, tbf. I was underwhelmed with his signing initially because I expected him to go full Mustafi on the regular, but he wasn't nearly as rash as he was during his last season in Dortmund. Actually played with some positional discipline now and then and had a solid enough partnership with Koscielny when both were fully fit. He's still a numpty, though. Silly bookings, red cards for daft shit, prone to getting himself lost at sea here and there. I thought Koscielny was finished a season ago but he still had something left in the tank and I'd probably have kept him for this season. Was still the guy I felt most confidence in across that back line after Hector and Holding went down. He's on his very last legs though and there's no way we can keep him now anyway. Chambers I would sell and haven't been convinced by in years. Mavropanos had a really fun spell late in the 17/18 season and I certainly wouldn't give up on him yet, but he's been riddled with injury for the last year and could probs do with a loan. Mustafi...I prefer not to speak. If I speak I am in big trouble, in big, big trouble. And I don't want to be in big trouble. 

So we need a centre back, yes. Fucking bastards.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Big Dog Davey Ornstein's now reporting Pepe's in London and we're actively trying to shift Mustafi. Apparently Monaco are interested. Is this what it's like to have Jorge Mendes pulling strings at your club? I was always dead against it but when it's good it is GOOD (I'll also take Bebe on a backhander right now if we can get actual cash money for Mustafi. Fuck it).


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Okazaki has left Leicester for Malaga. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Have PSG signed Pepe yet? Riddled here, me. Can't some absolute lunatic from Arsenal Twitter start tracking his movements or whatever?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156145502838300672


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Cliffy said:


> Okazaki has left Leicester for Malaga.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


We released him back in May, good luck to him though, absolute legend.

Nothing else on our front apart from the Maguire saga which is taking the piss.

Sky Sports and various other sources pushing absolute bullshit, that Kaveh guy on Sky Sports News especially is a massive deluded cunt.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156233524833394688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156232802234458114
Sign up you coward.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

No buy back clause for Kean, Juve will get first dibs though apparently when Everton decide to sell. 

Jason Burt of the Telegraph said the opportunity to sign Kean came about when Everton enquired about Mandzukic :lmao would love to know how that conversation played out.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> We released him back in May, good luck to him though, absolute legend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected.

Also, I follow kaveh on Twitter. Bloke is a bit of a weirdo. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156233524833394688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156232802234458114
> Sign up you coward.


I like Dybala. Be a good signing for us.

Another good signing for us would be Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. But as each day goes on, I get less enthusiastic about us signing anyone else before the transfer window closes.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello Deck The Halls With Funes Mori if it is first dibs should Everton decide to sell Kean then that is ok. 

I noticed on YouTube that someone who played fifa over a long period showed Moise Kean progression to at age 26 he becomes 86





However Everton still need a replacement for Idrissa Gaye Mario Lemina is technically better then Gaye but is not the same player in-terms of interceptions and getting the ball back. 
Jean Philippe gbamin is similar to Idrissa Gaye but still not as good but a work in progress. SoFifa website say he currently 79 potential 84.

The team also need a replacement for Zouma as two centre backs in Jagielka and Williams have gone leaving kean and Mina .

I would prefer not have another loan signing at centre back Eliaquim Mangala and Kurt Zouma came and then went back . The team needs stability at back .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Sokratis and Calum Chambers are fine at CB till Holding comes back. It's a LB we need the most.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

farhanc said:


> Hello Deck The Halls With Funes Mori if it is first dibs should Everton decide to sell Kean then that is ok.
> 
> I noticed on YouTube that someone who played fifa over a long period showed Moise Kean progression to at age 26 he becomes 86


Hello Farhan

You were using FM stats to measure player growth/stats, but now you’re using FIFA. What prompted your change?


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> He's a stubborn Nutella-headed bastard. But I'm liking the solidarity here and he's an alright fella all things considered. He needs to improve on last season, though.
> 
> We've bought one (William Saliba), but he's gone back on loan to his parent club for the upcoming season. Apparently we're still in for Kieran Tierney and I'll be stripped to my undergarments if we can actually stop haggling over forty quid and get it done. We badly need a centre back this window to play right now, though. All of our current central defenders either have question marks for one reason or another (Holding, Sokratis, Mavropanos), are on strike and desperate to leave (Koscielny), or are absolutely atrocious bastard calamities (Mustafi).


He is stubborn but I like him a lot, he seems like a genuinely nice bloke.

Good eebening has probably been my highlight of last season's Premier League!

He does need to make improvements and steps forward though, I agree with you there. However, I see that as a demand from the fans and not from Kroenke so I do worry about Arsenal being stuck in that top 6 spot but never quite challenging for any titles unless Kroenke leaves or changes his attitude. He's happy with top four, Champion's League money and an FA cup or Europa League final here and there. He's just not interested in winning the big trophies. This is the main problem for Emery, if he doesn't get the backing of Kroenke it could turn into another Wenger style witch hunt which might end up with him being forced out the door. I hope not because I like Emery but we'll see.

A Europa League final is a good start for his first season but the league position needs to improve, a club like Arsenal should be consistently in the top 4 at least!

Tierney would be a good signing, he's class but you still need a centre back or two or three! We're in the same boat over at Madrid, great forward line but can't defend for shit! Mustafi has to go, he's hopeless! He was alright at Valencia, what ever happened to him? Koscielny is past it, giving him another year is pushing it big time. Cech was the same, should have moved him on last year but that's neither here nor there at this point...

How do you rate Torreira? He started off great but seemed to fade away a bit, was he injured or did his form just drop off? He looked like a right gem but don't know the craic with him now!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

> Manchester United and Juventus have agreed a swap deal in principle involving Paulo Dybala and Romelu Lukaku, according to Sky in Italy.
> 
> Sky In Italy understand the deal now needs an agreement between United and Dybala for the swap to go ahead.


Interesting.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'll believe it when it's official tbh


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

r055co said:


> He does need to make improvements and steps forward though, I agree with you there. However, I see that as a demand from the fans and not from Kroenke so I do worry about Arsenal being stuck in that top 6 spot but never quite challenging for any titles unless Kroenke leaves or changes his attitude. He's happy with top four, Champion's League money and an FA cup or Europa League final here and there. He's just not interested in winning the big trophies. This is the main problem for Emery, if he doesn't get the backing of Kroenke it could turn into another Wenger style witch hunt which might end up with him being forced out the door. I hope not because I like Emery but we'll see.
> 
> A Europa League final is a good start for his first season but the league position needs to improve, a club like Arsenal should be consistently in the top 4 at least!
> 
> ...


Kroenke is most definitely an issue and it goes beyond him not pumping money into the club like other club owners do. He's never there, doesn't seem to care about how the club are actually progressing as you said, and is pretty much never held accountable for any of the terrible decisions the club have made in the recent past. I was super worried about this summer because missing out on the CL spot last season could've been disastrous, especially considering the squad was in need of retooling. Fair fucks to the suits, though. They've had an excellent window so far and it might get even better, and for the first time in a while it looks like there's some solid foundations being laid in terms of recruitment. 

Emery had a bit of a free hit last season after the two decades with Wenger, then Gazidis left and everything at board level got blown to bits. It's hard for any manager to come into a situation that's all over the place from the top down. We rarely looked all that good last season, though. Just a lot of turgid football, overly cautious play against weak sides, and in the end it pretty much cost us because we missed out on top 4 through a shockingly bad run to end the season (despite it being the most manageable run in of any of the sides looking to secure top 4. And the Europa final was woeful). Too often we were predictable and the opposition were able to combat it. We'd work it down the left, have Kolasinac make the overlap and eventually cut it back. All the time. It was too easy to nullify because we never had a plan B. West Ham, for example, funneled us down that side and packed the box so nothing got through, then hit us on the break because everyone and their granny knows Kolasinac is a bomb scare defensively. When it all clicked we played some really nice stuff (Leicester at home, for example), but it often didn't, and the away form was about as bad under Emery as it was under Wenger. That needed to improve and it really didn't. Defensively we were just as ropey as well. I get that at a certain point you flat out need better individuals and a system will only take you so far, but at times it didn't look like any defensive shape had been coached at all. The biggest positive from last season was how we improved in big games (Liverpool hammering aside). If he can get top 4 and tangibly improve in problem areas then I think Emery probably stays past this season. If not then I think that's that.

We're apparently in for a centre back and the folk in charge have built up enough good will this summer that I actually believe it. We cannot be relying on Mustafi for anything at this point and I'm honestly at the stage where I'd rather we sold him even if we couldn't replace him via transfer and instead promoted someone from the academy. I've loved Tierney for a while now. I'm Scottish so naturally I'm all about some Scottish Excellence and the Emirates. Most of my mates are Celtic fans us signing him would be extra sweet. 

Love wee Luke Torreira. He did drop a bit in the back half of the season, but there were points where he looked absolutely knackered. For stretches he was pretty much our most important player and was doing the sort of job we'd needed someone to do for *years*. He's top banana and I love him. All in on a midfield three of him, Ceballos and Guendouzi.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Another dismal performance from Los Blancos, I’m actually starting to get worried now...

There was absolutely no cutting edge, no penetration, no movement or creativity at all! Just sloppy, boring, lifeless sideways sideways passing shit! Marcelo again proved why he needs to be dropped, what the fuck is he doing there? Yes he’s stretching but he’s under no pressure at all when he receives the ball, just take a touch and control what you’re going to do! What an absolute idiot! Yes the defence as a whole didn’t help but honestly, just look around and read the field and don’t try and be a hero!

The standout player was without a doubt Keylor Navas, an absolute fucking monster between the sticks! Without him we could have conceded at least 3 more goals, he saved us from getting totally embarrassed!

Get Courtois out and put the big Costa Rican Octopus in there for the rest of the season, if he can do that then there can’t be any debate who deserves the number one spot!

It’s scary to think that our best player of the pre-season has been a now 2nd choice goalkeeper considering we’ve just signed Eden Hazard! 

Worst pre-season yet, fuck!!!!!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hoever has signed a new long term contract.

Phew, glad we could afford that :klopp2


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Rugrat said:


> Hello Farhan
> 
> You were using FM stats to measure player growth/stats, but now you’re using FIFA. What prompted your change?


Hello Rugrat I have been using FM for my stats etc on players . However some people might only play Fifa and find the FM stats/numbers confusing .

Also I liked how that person put progression of Kean in a youtube video which made it more visual rather than just numbers .

I do prefer FM though.


Yours

Farhan


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Even Flow said:


> Interesting.


This deal makes no sense at all, It's mind boggling to think that Juve value Lukaku over Dybala
:bunk


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I that if Everton can get Reinier Jesus Carvalho from flamengo I think as I said before he could be an exciting prospect for Everton.

One of FM stats Websites say he potential is 140-170/200 meaning he could be a magical 10 in the future.

However I am wondering about work permit as Henry Onyekuru was a good young prospect and could be going to Monaco as he could get permit for Everton. 
So as long as Reinier Jesus Carvalho can get a permit and doesn't have to go on loan to other teams before going to Everton excluding a loan with a championship team or abroad for experience.

Meaning he can play straight for Everton on day of his arrival , then that would be amazing new. I have noticed that a number of next big thing South American players go to Portugal , Russia, Spain, and Ukraine ,etc.

However I would put a high release fee 50,000,000+ nearer to 100,000,000 , just in case he is the Rivaldo or Ronaldinho ( or near enough ) so he doesn't go on the cheap .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> This deal makes no sense at all, It's mind boggling to think that Juve value Lukaku over Dybala
> :bunk


That was my thought as well, but I am not complaining if this goes through, at all, quite the opposite


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bringing in an expensive black striker who often gets criticized for underperforming to play in a country full of racist scumbag fans

Can't see this one backfiring, brothers


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Malcom going to Zenit seems questionable for the same reason.

Seems like Everton pissed about too long and have now missed out on him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156699172961173504
:lmao


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn that's rough reading, almost feel sorry for the guy. The Audi Cup you know :bosque


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

fuck imagine if we DYBALA MAGUIRE BALE AND FERNANDES SOON

*insert jizz face gif here*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I wonder how much control Sarri has over this whole swap. I'd guess not much because, even if Dybala was poor last season, you'd imagine he'd be a much better fit stylistically for Sarri than Lukaku (his new Mertens, if you like). Be interesting to see yer famous Sarriball when everything's just bouncing off big Rom and flying all over the shop. They're lucky they have Aaron James Ramsey or they'd be as well as writing their season off completely. 

That Lucas Moura tweet is fantastic. I'm someone who thinks the celebration police section of fitba fans are generally top shelf level weird, but every other fanbase descending upon his mentions for celebrating the Audi Cup was very deeply amusing. And who is more deserving of being bombarded with memes than a fascist? Exactly.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

tommo010 said:


> This deal makes no sense at all, It's mind boggling to think that Juve value Lukaku over Dybala
> :bunk


Sarri wants Higuain & Lukaku up top.

500k a week on the lunches alone :cal


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> This deal makes no sense at all, It's mind boggling to think that Juve value Lukaku over Dybala
> 
> :bunk


Think it's more the Juve hierarchy wanting to fuck over Conte and Marotta. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Nicolas Pepe official. How bout that

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :flairdance


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> fuck imagine if we DYBALA MAGUIRE BALE AND FERNANDES SOON
> 
> *insert jizz face gif here*


Don't see any way we're getting Bale tbh, the rest seem plausible to close to confirmed 3/4 not bad + I like the other 2 signings quite a lot


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pepe to Arsenal deal for £72 million is a bit strange for a few reasons -

1) Seems a lot for a player who's 24 yet no-one had heard of year ago. 

2) Good haul of goals, but it's in the French league, completely unproven in Europe / outside a farmers league.

3) More than a third of his goals were penalties.

4) Arsenal desperately need to strengthen their entire defence and I doubt they have much/any money left.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

We needed a winger just as badly last season as a centre back who wasn't a complete bunnet. There were (are) other areas that needed to be addressed as well (a new CM with Ramsey going, anycunt who can play left back and actually defend), but winger and centre back were glaring. It was always going to take more than one summer window to fix this (in fact it'll take more than a couple since we can include last summer's as well), especially with the budget that could be anything at this point and the fact we're stuck in the Haribo Cup.

There are definitely risks with a signing like this, but I'm fine going balls out for a winger this summer and hoping Saliba can develop into someone with half a brain for next year, at which point we hopefully partner him with a top CB in the summer. Maybe next year we'll also not be idiotic fucking dickheads and we can secure top 4. The market for centre backs this summer is mega weird as well. Could we have gotten a really good centre back to play right now for ~half the money we paid for Pepe? Probably, at least with really good scouting. But look at how doggedly United are pursuing Harry Maguire for £80 million. I'm not sure it'd be easier to fix a centre back issue this summer than the winger issue. I mean, with REALLY good scouting you could probably do both, but given Arsenal's track record I would've bitten your hand off for Pepe and Saliba this summer, even with the caveat that the latter spends another year at St. Ettienne.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Arsenal scored the third most goals in the league but conceded the third most in the top half and only got the 12th most clean sheets overall. For me, sorting the defence was more important than signing an attacker since that was why they didn’t qualify for CL - more important to spend big on defence and just get potential for the wing than the other way around. Auba and Laca will get 35+ alone so it’s not a huge deal getting goals.

Even then, Iwobi isn’t bad and Reiss Nelson could be worth giving a chance too since he apparently played primarily on the right wing on loan last season.

I’ve no idea if it will be easier to get a CB next summer, but it might be harder. The market for British CB’s is off as £80m for Maguire (and £35m for Dunk to replace him) but there’s players abroad who’ll be fine.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The front two were completely knackered by the end of last season. You can see it in how much fresher Aubameyang looks during the pre-season. At points last season it even looked like he'd lost a yard, but I genuinely think by the home stretch he was completely done in. There were games where we had no outlet because they were on their last legs and the only other attacking gameplan was to get it to Kolasinac for the cutback, which everybody else started to realise and defended accordingly. We're also talking about games against bottom half teams where Emery set us up super conservatively that were screaming for a quick wide outlet. The only real ball-carrier in the squad was Iwobi, and tbf while he was largely effective in moving it forward he really didn't offer much end product. 

If Emery's intent on being so cautious against bottom half teams then I don't think bringing in a centre back is likely to make that much difference overall, honestly. The defence showed no real signs that they'd been coached organisationally anyway and the chances of landing a Van Dijk who's so good individually that it makes up for the structural issues are slim. If we're inviting pressure from teams like bastarding Huddersfield - who hadn't scored in eleven years before playing us - and begging bottom sides to put three past us DESPITE playing three centre backs and two sitters in front of them...I mean, I'd rather we were able to bring some sort of threat on the counter that could plausibly push them back and not just invite Shane Long to torch us like a prime Batistuta. 

Plus, "I'd rather win 6-4 than 1-0!!!" and all that. We needed a winger. And if we get Tierney we're winning the treble anyway so fuck it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah this window is definitely gonna end with us paying £100m for Maguire on deadline, missing out on Dybala and any CM. The Lukaku transfer will be cash + Mandzukic, who were apparently in for as well. 

Too many moving parts for Ed, he’s getting played by these Italians. Dybala new 5 year contract imminent.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Harry Maguire done for £80m. 

Hilarious that we're signing Mourinho's #1 target 12 months later for £20m more than we were quoted last season.

He improves us a lot but still obscene money.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Back 5 sorted for United now. A DM (Rice, possibly next season), a CM (Fernandes) and a RW (Sancho, possibly next season) + depth and you guys are set. Money be damned.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Cheerio Slabhead.

Disappointed to see him go but he is easier to replace, unlike Mahrez and Kante.

Player of the Season in his first season with us, last season he was our 4th best defender, Ricardo, Ben Chilwell and Jonny Evans were all better than him.

£85 million for our 4th best defender of last season :maisielol 

Great business.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Harry McGuire is now the most expensive cb in world football :heyman5


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157359470957223937
No idea if he is half the player that Gana was for or anything, but new signings always make me 

Paul Joyce says we're still after a RW, CB & RB so plenty more business to be done, and a lot of deadwood to shift.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Come and loan Tomori.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton am pleased that Everton have done their business to replace Idrissa Gaye with Jean-Philippe Gbamin. He is taller by 
3 inches/12 cm, which should make him potentially better at heading. According to fmdataba website Idrissa Gaye is better mentally in terms of interceptions and work rate etc. But Gbamin is 6 years younger so the mental side of the game will develop over time.

Same website rate Gbamin at 146/200 and Gaye at 152/200 at maximum potential.

I look forward to the other signing Everton make in the next 6 days roughly excluding Moise Kean .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Joel said:


> ^ Come and loan Tomori.


Release Zouma you hoarders


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Coutinho linked with a loan move to Arsenal :heyman5


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Has that come from anywhere reliable because from what I can see it's come from the English tabloids :bosque



> Barca has offered Coutinho on a loan to an English club which would cost €25-30mil as a loan fee. Other reports have also said that there is an offer from a English club and that a deal could be done by next week. So far it is unknown which club it is. [CatRadio]
> 
> http://twitter.com/Catradioesports/status/1157401103002193923?s=09


This is a reliable source and where that rumour originated but nothing about Arsenal there :smugwenger


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea think it was a paper. Prob the sun or something :jones


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't see it happening at all, but tbf Raul hasn't been fucking about when it comes to using his little black contact book so who knows???

Would certainly be peak Arsenal to just sack all semblance of trying to improve the defence for another attacker. Would actually be fully on board with it if we could move Mkhitaryan, but with the Chinese window shut I can't see anybody jumping to pay money for him. I've always felt that one of the strikers might end up being moved on for #funds and I might be okay with it if Lacazette was the one to make way (I love him but I think Emery will try and force Aubameyang out wide again and...you don't really want that). It feels like horse shit either way, though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Neymar being forced into the team celebrations by Marco Verratti, and then being shoved out soon after by Mbappe :lmao


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Has that come from anywhere reliable because from what I can see it's come from the English tabloids :bosque
> 
> This is a reliable source and where that rumour originated but nothing about Arsenal there :smugwenger


Who do you think it was? It won’t be Man City, Coutinho doesn’t want Man United. Chelsea can’t sign anyone. It seems the exact opposite of a Daniel Levy deal. It’s Liverpool (where there’s no guarantee he starts) or Arsenal.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd take Coutinho back but he wouldn't be first choice at any position in our 4-3-3, only when we play a 4-2-3-1, which is usually to break down a parked bus. Not sure it'd make sense for him to come back to us since I imagine he wants to start every match he can. 

I admit I wouldn't be happy seeing him at another English club though. :sad: He should just go back to Italy or something.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I see on line that Everton have been linked with Everton Cebolinha Germio forward/winger . Arsenal are reported to also interested in him.

He looks like a good prospect as a forward/ winger On Fmdataba he potentially 161/200 . If he does sign the name on back of shirt should be easy to spell at least .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Madrid apparently in the running for Bruno Fernandes! 

Games: 48
Goals: 29
Assists: 17

Would take him over Pogba all day long! Not only has he got better stats from last season’s performances but he’s also 2 years younger than the lazy poser and all. 

Zizou you know what to do next (I hope so anyway)...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Everybody wants him seemingly.

Well, nearly everybody :klopp


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dybala move is off. Hang Woodward.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If he was just moving for the money then it's best not to go through with it. All you have to do is look what happened with Di Maria.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Dybala move is off. Hang Woodward.


From what I heard his demands were insane. Also Ole didn't want a player he wasn't sure wanted to play for the club which is quite fair tbh seeing as the reason he went along with this in the first place was because he was getting frozen out by Juventus, which was a scummy move on their part.

While I would love to have Dybala, I would like to have a Dybala that was motivated and excited about coming here, not one that felt they had nowhere else to go..also his demands could have been a strategy to get out of the deal to begin with knowing United probably wouldn't accept the terms


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Simon Mignolet is on the verge of signing for Club Brugge apparantly. Another one out the door then.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Kroenke is most definitely an issue and it goes beyond him not pumping money into the club like other club owners do. He's never there, doesn't seem to care about how the club are actually progressing as you said, and is pretty much never held accountable for any of the terrible decisions the club have made in the recent past. I was super worried about this summer because missing out on the CL spot last season could've been disastrous, especially considering the squad was in need of retooling. Fair fucks to the suits, though. They've had an excellent window so far and it might get even better, and for the first time in a while it looks like there's some solid foundations being laid in terms of recruitment.
> 
> Emery had a bit of a free hit last season after the two decades with Wenger, then Gazidis left and everything at board level got blown to bits. It's hard for any manager to come into a situation that's all over the place from the top down. We rarely looked all that good last season, though. Just a lot of turgid football, overly cautious play against weak sides, and in the end it pretty much cost us because we missed out on top 4 through a shockingly bad run to end the season (despite it being the most manageable run in of any of the sides looking to secure top 4. And the Europa final was woeful). Too often we were predictable and the opposition were able to combat it. We'd work it down the left, have Kolasinac make the overlap and eventually cut it back. All the time. It was too easy to nullify because we never had a plan B. West Ham, for example, funneled us down that side and packed the box so nothing got through, then hit us on the break because everyone and their granny knows Kolasinac is a bomb scare defensively. When it all clicked we played some really nice stuff (Leicester at home, for example), but it often didn't, and the away form was about as bad under Emery as it was under Wenger. That needed to improve and it really didn't. Defensively we were just as ropey as well. I get that at a certain point you flat out need better individuals and a system will only take you so far, but at times it didn't look like any defensive shape had been coached at all. The biggest positive from last season was how we improved in big games (Liverpool hammering aside). If he can get top 4 and tangibly improve in problem areas then I think Emery probably stays past this season. If not then I think that's that.


Yes Kroenke has been a problem for years now as you know. I don't support Arsenal but I follow them so I'm well aware of their problems with him and how he never shows up for games and doesn't seem to care much for the decisions the club make or their positions in any tournaments. Our president Florentino Perez is a cunning business man like Kroenke but at least he puts the money in and actually turns up to games. I'm not a fan of the guy after some of his bad choices last season and some of his general dealings in the past but he has delivered some major silverwear during his second run. 4 Champion's League titles in 5 years is not bad going! With Kroenke he seems to see Arsenal as a fall back if his other ventures in America go tits up and does not really seem interested in winning anything. He's only dipped his hands in with Arsenal for the money and I think for you to really challenge again, Kroenke needs to go before any manager.

Just say if Emery only manages to get top 6 and a Europa League spot in this upcoming season (which is highly possible considering the competition) and also without winning a trophy, would you want him out and if so who would you replace him with?

I don't think changing managers will help anybody if the structure above is not in place to deliver a competitive team that can actually challenge for trophies. It's not just the team, it's everything behind the scenes as well. There needs to be support in the manager from the suits above who actually want to win and see some progress being made towards their targets. Abramovich for example is ruthless and wants results and trophies. If Lampard doesn't deliver a winning team, he'll be gone no matter how much of a legend he is with the supporters. Kroenke kept giving Wenger extension after extension afet extension eventhough he won nothing besides the odd FA Cup, he's not bothered as long as money is being made. Look at Mourinho as the other extreme. He got no support from the suits on the Pogba situation, on the centre back problems last season and he couldn't cope. I'm not saying Mourinho was not to blame for anything but he made a lot of fair points after he got sacked. Kroenke has no dealings with the team whatsoever and doesn't seem interested in transfers or be willing to even appear keen on improving the squad. He doesn't even support the manager and give him the finances he needs to buy players especially under the Wenger era after The Emirates was all paid for. 

This is the biggest problem with Arsenal. There definitely needs to be a structure and a cohesive effort where everyone from the owner, the board, the manager and the players are all pulling the same direction to meet their targets and goals for the future.

With Arsenal I just don't see that I'm afraid.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157964748270526465
£25m over 3 years :moyes1

£2mil in bonuses :moyes1 

So just the 25m for him then :moyes1


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JustAName said:


> From what I heard his demands were insane. Also Ole didn't want a player he wasn't sure wanted to play for the club which is quite fair tbh seeing as the reason he went along with this in the first place was because he was getting frozen out by Juventus, which was a scummy move on their part.
> 
> While I would love to have Dybala, I would like to have a Dybala that was motivated and excited about coming here, not one that felt they had nowhere else to go..also his demands could have been a strategy to get out of the deal to begin with knowing United probably wouldn't accept the terms


It's bullshit spin. He wasn't demanding any more than Sanchez.

Their bending over backwards for Pogba who is sure he _doesn't _want to play for the club. Every player who featured in that 4-0 disgrace at Everton remains. They don't give a fuck about commitment. 

If Dybala wasn't up to it he still had resale value. It wouldn't be another Sanchez, at worst he would be a Di Maria except it would cost a Lukaku rather than a record fee.

Trash club. From top to bottom


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like we're signing Adrian to replace Mignolet.

That's the closest we're likely to get to a first team signing this summer.

Dem bills :klopp


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Yer German outlets (or *a* German outlet) is reporting that we've had a €60 million offer for Upamecano rejected. Or dare I say, REBUFFED. It's obviously bullshit but Raul's been on a madness so maybe we ARE in fact after a centre back and not a twelfth attacker.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Trash club. From top to bottom




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158435367432990722
:fergie


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton I think that Abdoulaye Doucoure while being interesting as player but like Andres Gomes , Fabian Delph he is a deep lying playmaker type . Controlling things in the centre circle . I don't mind whatever players Everton sign but having too many player doing the same position (basically 2 people for each position excluding Centre backs and strikers where you need 4) or players who are versatile so can play more than one position.

Just to let you know I will be taking part in the predictions contest once it gets started .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Dybala wanted £18m a year, which works out at £346k per week. Sanchez is on £400k, De Gea on £375k, Pogba £290k (but will certainly get more next contract), Martial £250k, Rashford £200k.

Doesn’t seem too odd tbf


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The last thing we need is any more mercenaries at the club.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Didn't he want to stay at Juve above all else anyway? I mean, I don't know why anybody would want to leave Juventus to play for basically any club in England outside of City and Liverpool right now, but you can't really blame him for not wanting to join a club that's been a mess for several seasons and remains controlled at least to some degree by big mad Eddie fuckin Woodward. If I'm him and I'm being forced out in that situation you better believe I'm asking for as much money and free shit and bonuses and kitchen sinks as I can possibly get away with. Similarly, if I'm United and don't want another Di Maria then I'm walking away. 

Both parties seem well within their rights here and I say we all sit down with some tea and move on amicably.

EDIT: it should be noted that I personally hope United are liquidated in humiliating and horrific fashion but I say amicably for the sake of the two or three sound United fans that exist on here/the planet.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The idea that he’s a mercenary because he’s asking for more money to play for a worse club is ridiculous. United have to do that to get world class talent right now. Maybe he would flop, what of it? The players we have are fucking terrible.

We’re not investing in anyone else. We’d be far better off just keeping Lukaku, the only reliable source of goals in the squad, than selling to improve the bottom line. Which is all this is. Woodward playing Utd fans like a fiddle as always – I bet the only reason he dragged out the Maguire saga was to make it look like we’ve been working on something. This season is going to be shitshow.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> The idea that he’s a mercenary because he’s asking for more money to play for a worse club is ridiculous. United have to do that to get world class talent right now. Maybe he would flop, what of it? The players we have are fucking terrible.
> 
> We’re not investing in anyone else. We’d be far better off just keeping Lukaku, the only reliable source of goals in the squad, than selling to improve the bottom line. Which is all this is. Woodward playing Utd fans like a fiddle as always – I bet the only reason he dragged out the Maguire saga was to make it look like we’ve been working on something. This season is going to be shitshow.


Agreed!

He's hardly a mercenary in the current Manchester United set up, maybe 10 years ago that statement might fly but definitely not now! They need the top top players more than ever and will have to pay the top top fees and wages or above just like everyone else! 

I'm sure you're aware that the name Manchester United isn't enough anymore to draw the top drawer players, there needs to be another incentive which is money.

Just out of curiosity. Say nobody else comes in during this window, what starting XI would you play and what system would you use?

I've seen a lot of Lukaku and he's been hit and miss for me. You see him for Belgium and he's a different player altogether. He tore Brazil a new one in the World Cup in Russia and then at Manchester United he's totally different. 

How would you get the best out of him to get the 20+ goals he's more than capable of scoring in a league campaign?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The standard of international football is absolutely dog shit compared to the club game. Any of the top 5 or 6 teams in Europe would manhandle any international team.

:coutinho

The English club is Spurs. Makes sense given that he's played under Poch before. 1 year loan with a huge fee apparently.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Seb said:


> :coutinho
> 
> The English club is Spurs. Makes sense given that he's played under Poch before. 1 year loan with a huge fee apparently.


This is a I'll believe when I see him sat with Poch pen in hand wearing a Spurs shirt kind of deal. 

And no chance do I see Levy selling Eriksen to a Premier League rival let alone a club whos fans can't even spell his name right making "Erikson" trend on twitter even after he's played in the country for over 6 years.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Didn't imagine it was possible for our squad to increase in handsomeness and then we sign Adrian


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We may find out yet what the mercenary can do.

Spurs have agreed a fee with Juve for Dybala.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> We may find out yet what the mercenary can do.
> 
> Spurs have agreed a fee with Juve for Dybala.


I mean a Dybala swap deal for cash+Eriksen isn't totally out of left field but this smells of Sky fishing for people to watch deadline day
:draper2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> I mean a Dybala swap deal for cash+Eriksen isn't totally out of left field but this smells of Sky fishing for people to watch deadline day
> :draper2


Sky have nothing to do with. It's all from Italy and all from top sources.

Eriksen isn't involved and doubt he would be. The bid apparently around €70m which is insane value. The wage demands will be the test but Levy may structure something. 

Hope he hits a hat-trick against us and slaps Ed with his dick.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Sky have nothing to do with. It's all from Italy and all from top sources.
> 
> Eriksen isn't involved and doubt he would be. The bid apparently around €70m which is insane value. The wage demands will be the test but Levy may structure something.
> 
> Hope he hits a hat-trick against us and slaps Ed with his dick.


Report I saw name dropped Sky Italy as the source, still being linked with Countinho and Dybala in the last few hours seems a bit of a stretch for this cynical Spurs fan. Like I said for Coutinho I'll believe them when I see them stood with Spurs shirts on.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even the rumour mill has given up linking us with anyone now :klopp

I'm certainly surprised by our lack of activity i have to say. We have a strong squad as evidenced by last season, but it's going to take another massive effort for all to stay fit and in form for us to better what we achieved.

But, away we go.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Koscielny away to Bordeaux for £4.6 million, what are your thoughts Arsenal fans?


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Good riddance. Fuck him for putting the club in that position. I'm just glad we got a fee for him.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

He was elite for a while there and often held a shambolic defence together by himself. The partnership with Per was also really good on the whole. Gave us his best years with achilles tendons made of silly string. Had a fair few calamities, but mostly a terrific player and probably the best CB we've had in the Emirates era. 

Acted like a helmet on the way out so naturally I hope his career ends in misery and whatnot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So now Coutinho is heading to Arsenal apparently.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I still think that's all a pile of nonsense.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Tbf with with Rooney going from DC to Derby and links with Ozil possibly going to DC it would make sense


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Zane B said:


> Good riddance. Fuck him for putting the club in that position. I'm just glad we got a fee for him.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158862518061817859What did Arsenal do this guy :lmao Is this what being stuck beside Mustafi for years does to you :hoganars


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Seb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158862518061817859What did Arsenal do this guy :lmao Is this what being stuck beside Mustafi for years does to you :hoganars


He wanted to leave for free while we wanted to get some money for him.

The nerve of us.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

David Luiz to Arsenal?

16:00 UPDATE: David Luiz to Arsenal?!

Chelsea defender David Luiz is pushing for a move to Arsenal.
That’s according to french newspaper L’Equipe, who claim the Brazilian could replace Laurent Koscielny at the Emirates Stadium.
L’Equipe journalist Hugo Delom claims the 32-year-old defender is in ‘advanced contacts’ with Arsenal, who have submitted a ‘firm proposal’.
It’s also said that Luiz refused to train with Chelsea today to force the move.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan I find it interesting that Everton have been linked with Alex Iwobi for Arsenal with an initial £30,000,000 bid rejected with reports that Arsenal want £40,000,000. This could be a way to make Crystal Palace make Zaha price lower .

After comparing both players on FMdataba website Iwobi is mentally better than Zaha but Zaha is technically in terms of dribbling , finishing and he also faster than Iwobi .

Also with Morgan Schneiderlin being linked with a move to turkey and James McCarthy being linked to Crystal Palace the team might need another number 6 as tom Davis is young and Muhamed Besic is out of favour .
I will surprised if Everton don't make some more signings like a winger, centre back and other positions .

Hopefully we will not a repeate of the Mikel Arteta goes Arsenal at last minute on deadline day so Everton cannot get replacement.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Tottenham seemingly after about 12 players. Neymar to Real. Arsenal spending more money. The toffees giving it a go.

Meanwhile I think we've had a final reminder about our electric bill, so there's that to pay.

Ah the transfer merry go round.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159193871362023429









Still hopefully be a couple more at least tomorrow. Hope we buy Zaha just because the Palace fans have been bad biffs on Twitter


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159190754302013440
I didn't think Real had any money left.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159193871362023429
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello as a fellow Everotn Fan I agree the more player the better , some on loan to tryout with an option to buy (if good) and the rest as purchase .

I will also be glued to sky sports news tomorrow ! I hope they give the guy outside the training ground decent food.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

farhanc said:


> Hello as a fellow Everotn Fan I agree the more player the better , some on loan to tryout with an option to buy (if good) and the rest as purchase .
> 
> I will also be glued to sky sports news tomorrow ! I hope they give the guy outside the training ground decent food.
> 
> ...


Hi Farhan,

I hope you have a pleasant Transfer Deadline Day, made even better by Everton buying everyone


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Scottish excellence at my club de fitba. Currently clutching my heart as the tears from my eyes flow freely. What a glorious fuckin day. 

We should've punted that baldy fraud bastard Gazidis decades ago.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Brock said:


> Tottenham seemingly after about 12 players.


This is how I see the Spurs deadline day going, 

Lo Celso and Sessegnon are pretty much done deals. Toby Alderweireld signs new deal. 

Dybala 50/50 apparently his image rights is the only issue holding up the deal and that could take the deal upto £100m and probably swings on Levy's willingness to part with that and the likely sale of Eriksen to fund part of it. 

Bruno Fernandes is likely the Dybala back up plan which will fail to get over the line if Dybala deal falls through. I'm not holding much hope on either of these deals getting done if I'm honest although something is compelling me to be still invested in the Dybala deal as wage demands have seemingly been agreed.

Eriksen to Real the only major out going I can see happening 

My wild card never gonna happen but you just never know deal is Bale returning as part of the Eriksen sale.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Lukaku seems to finally be gone


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Real Madrid needs to be put in prison

How in the name of gawd are they complying with any form of FFP?

Anyway, don't forget that the Premier League kicks off TOMORROW (FRIDAY EVENING) so you have less time to be included in Week 1 in Fantasy if you aren't already

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/2399362-premier-league-fantasy-football-wf69.html


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Arsenal have made fantastic signings all over the pitch.

Spurs could be about to pull off one of the greatest deadline days ever. Already rooting for them to win the league.

United will do well to finish in the top 8.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

The whole "deadline day before the season starts" amuses us in Scotland. Means we'll have less competition while bidding for your less promising youngsters


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Fair fucks to Tottenham, btw. They've absolutely leathered this window. Ndombele and Lo Celso alone is excellent, but Sessegnon and now Dybala is genuine next level. That they can rub it in United fans' faces is gravy. 

Well on board with big Davey Luiz for 8 milly. He's better than Mustafi, is a phenomenal passer from deep, has potential to star in a wonderful buddy cop comedy with Guendouzi, is better than Mustafi, will provide several pieces of exceptional on-pitch patter throughout the season, might dropkick Xhaka in the neck at least one time, and - I cannot stress this enough - is better than Scotty Mustsfi. 

I had absolutely no expectations for this window whatsoever and I was even trying to convince myself a few months ago that Ryan Fraser was the type of Scottish Excellence we could be doing with. I doubted Raul Sanllehi because I am a fool. For a Europa team who was outright dugmeat for large portions of last season we've managed to convince a few really good fitba players to join our stupid club. Now we need to actually make the whole playing fitba thing work but who actually cares about all that? Not me, brothers! My season ends at 5 o clock this evening!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Gotta say that Spurs have absolutely killed it this window. They took the heartbreak of the Champions League final and addressed areas they could improve in with top quality players, much like Liverpool did the previous season. Pressure is now on Poch to go out this season and bring a trophy back.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Great business by Arsenal and Spurs, it's going to be exciting seasons for both of them!

I worry for United though, where are their goals go to come from with Lukaku gone? Rashford and Martial won't get 20+ goals a season, they have just been scraping double figures for the past 3 seasons now! Also if Pogba leaves, what is left from them creatively in the midfield? 

Old Harry Maguire is hardly a signal of intent to win trophies. 

Good luck Ole is all I'm saying...

Now all Los Merengues need is to capture one more midfield signing and we're golden. I'm hoping for Bruno Fernandes but we'll probably end up with either Eriksen or possibly Pogba if Zizou gets his way. I'd prefer Eriksen out of those two but we'll see.

Also as long as we don't land Neymar I'll be happy, he can stay well the fuck away!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159401277585051649


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao

Juventus trolling everyone.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I take it all back. Bum ass club. Relegation for them.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Martial/Sanchez - Rashford/Greenwood - James/Mata/Chong
Pogba/Lingard/Gomes
McTominay/Matic - Fred/Pereira/Garner
Shaw/Young - Maguire/Smalling/Bailly - Lindelof/Jones/Tuanzebe - AWB/Dalot
De Gea/Romero​
we 8th now :banderas


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Scottish Excellence #CONFIRMED. 

Not sure how I feel about Iwobi going to Everton (apparently). He offers something unique in the team and I'm not sure any of our other wingers are technical enough to replicate it. He's direct and progressive and a really good ball-carrier/dribbler. But we've been so bad at selling players on over the years that if we're getting £40 million then it probably had to be done.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Conte finally gets his man. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> United will do well to finish in the top 8.


You are exaggerating, right?


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

A Martial & Rashford front pairing with Sanchez and Greenwood does have potential and I hope it pays off for Ole. He was always my favourite Utd player growing up so hoping he does well this season.

Everton had a cracking window and I can see them challenging top 6 plus Wolves this year. Meanwhile Arsenal, Tottenham & City all strengthen areas whilst it seems Chelsea and Utd started a proper re-build of the systems.

Also good to see my local Reading FC team in the championship got a 10th signing past the line. They had cracking signings in last 72hrs after a disappointing 1st game back weekend so hopefully new signings will do them well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

As much as I want to laugh at Arsenal for turning to David Luiz because they lack players that can defend, getting 35-40m for Alex Iwobi is one of the biggest transfer fleeces of all time.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Seb said:


> getting 35-40m for Alex Iwobi is one of the biggest transfer fleeces of all time.


Inter paying near on £74 for Lukaku just edges this in my eyes.

Good window for Spurs, now get Toby and Eriksen to sign new deals and Levy done good, bit gutted about Dybala after all seemed to be going well then Juve pull out, hopefully we revisit the deal come January.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> You are exaggerating, right?


No.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Good business by Arsenal and especially Spurs :clap If they got Dybala I would have added a second :clap

Everton we're also doing so well untill the put £35M down for Iwobi
:heston


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lukaku was not elite, but he got a harsh deal from many. His touch is and always was awful, but the man scored goals. Not many in big games, but bullied the small teams and you play more small teams over a season that the big ones. He'll bang in tons in Serie A and will score against us with COWARDLY CONTE laughing on the sidelines when we draw Inter in our group this year.

Fair play to Arsenal and Spurs. They did well. City lowkey did some good business too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

tommo010 said:


> Inter paying near on £74 for Lukaku just edges this in my eyes.


He'll hit 25 next season for Inter if he keeps fit and adapts quickly. Less top teams for him to bottle it against and more time on the ball for his donkey touch to not be a factor.

Also playing under a world class coach and fits right into his system.

Edit: Liverpool fans - https://play.acast.com/s/bet365biginterview/50b3593f-76d2-42d9-b6d9-ad6282e25b71 :vvd


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> No.


So if 8th is doing well, than matching expectations would be bottom half?

The big 5, West Ham, Leicester, Everton, Watford? Wolves have no squad depth and will focus on Europe. Beyond that, its fodder like Burnley.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

City, Liverpool, Spurs. Then the other 'big' teams are all as bad as each other. Saying United will finish 8th is typical Jet bollocks that he doesn't believe himself.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't think United will finish 8th, but I don't see it as impossible either. Sure they had a decent pre-season but that can mean literally fuck all. If the end of last season is anything to go by, I am more than slightly worried. Yes we have Wan-Bissaka who is very interesting and has looked very promising to me, Daniel James who I personally think is a diamond in the rough, which might take some time to fine-polish and Harry Maguire who I'll reserve judgment on until I've seen him play a match for us.

Imo we're lacking in the midfield department, we have a lot of inconsistent players, we don't have anyone right now that we can hope to score 20+ in a season imho. If we had gotten Dybala/Fernandes I would feel a lot more confident. We'll see how it plays out, but top 4 I think is gonna be out of reach, unfortunately and I think at this point United need a top 4 (champions league) to attract certain players we want


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not expecting much from United and they've had a joke of a window, but Chelsea have lost their talisman and been unable to strengthen, and Arsenal still don't have a defence.

Fuck, can't wait to see Mustafi and Luiz playing together :banderas


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan I think this is a good window overall .

I like that the team are signing players from big clubs rather than what Everton have done in the psst which is get Scandinavian players.

Here are my thoughts on the player bought in by Everton.

*1. Lossl * I think he will a good 3rd choice keeper behind Pickford and stekelenburg.

*2. Djibril Sidibe* He could a good right back for Everton competition for Coleman having won the World Cup.

*3. Jean-Philippe Gabmim* He is not as experienced as Gaye but potentially being taller could more problems at number 6 due to his size .


*4.Andre Gomes * It will be interesting to see how much better he is this year as he is used the premier league .

*5. Fabian Delph * I think he will be a good addition to the squad as he play in number 8 role like Gomes .

*6. Moise Kean * I think Everton have got a bargain considering he has played for Juventus and Italy 2 goals in 3 games at international level and potentially could be a top striker .

*7. Alex Iwobi * As this deal is still to be confirmed by both clubs . I think that if he signs he is what Everton need a right winger. Comparing him to Zaha on FMdataba Zaha number make a better finisher but less likely to create chances , but Zaha has more flair. I personally want a winger who makes more chances rather than one who actually scores more. Because the more chances for the forward who naturally score more goals than winger on the whole .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Iwobi is for £28m rising to £35m on bonuses. No idea what the bonuses are, but Everton aren't paying £40m for him


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Arsenal have a much better defence by adding Tierney alone (if you think the only issues we had defensively last season were CB-related - or even back 4- related - I'm not sure what to tell you). It cannot be stressed enough how not good Mustafi is and so Luiz is instantly an upgrade (who is clearly a short-term fix and one I'm actually okay with). He's also a markedly better passer than any other centre back we have currently, which should hopefully mean we can rely less on Xhaka as our only player who can actually build from deep (Ceballos should help here as well). I'll naturally assume Luiz/Mustafi will never be Emery's primary CB pairing and I would hope we'll rarely/never see it in any capacity. 

We're still a million miles off City and a ways behind Liverpool and Tottenham, but this is a top 4 squad. If we finish outside it again this season then Emery should be catapulted straight to the moon (or Stoke, w/e).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Agreed. If you don't take advantage of this good summer where now I believe you have the 4th best squad, then Emery has failed.

Too many question marks surround Chelses and United. No one knows what they are going to be like.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Praet and Tielemans reunited 

From midfield to attack it's been a good window for us.

Losing Maguire and not replacing him though could come back and bite us in the ass. A lot of pressure on Soyuncu and Benkovic to step up, their performances could determine whether we challenge for the top six or not.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

The anti-Arsenal agenda on here is strong :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Elaborate.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

As a manutd fan not getting a midfielder and a right sided forward pissed me off. So typical of clueless Ed Woodward and the cheap owners not to spend.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Elaborate.


Half the posters on here think there's an agenda against their team the second something negative is said about them.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

And that's the bottom line, cause West Brom said so!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159513875928231936


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Rant time...



> These players just aren't good enough, some are past it, some are average at best, some are in abysmal form and this as I mentioned before is down to the board and the incompetent Ed Woodward. We're a calamity from top to bottom and drastic changes need to be made but will it with this board? At the moment, I very much doubt it. We are run so poorly and it's a joke no structure has been put in place coming towards the latter stages of the season, when we really need to see something going on in preparation for pre-season.


I posted the above on 21/04/19 and I want to highlight how I had doubts that the Manchester United board and Ed Woodward would deliver on what was arguably our biggest transfer window in our history. There were no excuses this time, they had 8 months to sort this mess out, they knew a year in advance the transfer window would close early and they knew they had to deliver on their promises that they fed to the media. So it's no surprise to me that we've been let down by the incompetent clowns yet again for another transfer window and in terms of long-term planning and structure of the club . We've been fed lies and deceit yet again since December when they sacked Mourinho and the past few months have been nothing short than an embarrassment. Yes, I expected it and knew they were going to let us, the fans and Ole down yet again but that still doesn't mean we as United fans can't be pissed off with the way we've been run the past 6 years or more. Sir Alex was hiding the cracks very well but since his retirement and Woodward taking the reigns, it has really come to light just how poorly we are run as a _"business"_. Not a club, a business as that is all we are to the Glazers and Woodward. 

_A Director of Football is being looked at_ - lies! _You won't see some of these players play for me again (after the pathetic display at Everton)_ - lies! _We are going to take our time with our next Managerial appointment and carry out a thorough process, which will conclude at the end of the season_ - I like Ole and hope he succeeds but again, lies from Woodward! _There will be a rebuild this summer_ - bullshit! Lie after lie after lie! It isn't surprising how deceptive they are but still, it's so infuriating to see this! We needed a major overhaul after the end to last season. Of course, you're not going to get rid of all the deadwood and purchase all your targets but seriously... keeping pretty much all of the deadwood (including giving them contract extensions) and getting rid on one of our best midfielders in Herrera and not replacing him (as well as Fellaini) and then bringing in only 3 players to strengthen our defence but then leave our midfield severely lacking and now our frontline with the recent sale of Lukaku and thus, the Glazers pocketing the money is an absolute farce of a transfer window! 

I knew we would be let down again but not this badly. I thought they would at least show some signs of long-term planning but again, Woodward is in charge of transfers when he should be no where near this role due to his dim-witted first approach (taking months to pay Leicester the exact fee they stated they wanted for 3 months - he couldn't even bargain £1 off the price!) and how he operates at a snails pace to get actual deals done and doing deals one at a time... the guy is clueless as much as he is chinless! No restructure seems in place, I have no idea what our scouts actually do, fans are on the verge of turning toxic if we get a few bad results (and rightfully so), let down on easily available and top quality targets yet again (they can't use the infamous _"no value in the market"_ excuse) and yet again a £70 million net spend, for a team that finished 6th. We are so far behind City, Liverpool and Spurs that this was unfathomable thinking this 6 years ago and with Arsenal having an excellent transfer window (fair play to them they seemed to have a strategy this transfer window and executed it perfectly) as well as the teams that finished below us last season catching us up in Everton, Wolves and Leicester (all 3 doing really good transfer business and you could argue they all have a better midfield than us!) you have to wonder, can United fall lower than last season? It's possible. I don't mean to be pessimistic but it is.

For a club that states all this hyperbole shit that _you won't believe the caliber of players that want to play for United_ and _we can do things in the transfer market that other clubs can only dream of_ they haven't shown this, especially with the way this transfer window and last years went. Our best outfield player in Pogba wants to leave, Lukaku wanted out (although I'm glad hes gone as I was very meh on his signing in the first place and he doesn't fit our system now) and we can't attract someone like Dybala who Juventus don't even want! Not only that but after being promised that players would be replaced if they left... they haven't! They need to stop spouting all these phrases and false lies and actually do something... actually plan for the future and show commitment to the club but we all know that won't happen. Plus as a side note, I would have taken Dybala even if he's labelled a mercenary. We need quality and potentially world class players added to this squad along with the solid additions we have made as you have to take into account, some of the players we have now are not trustworthy and don't seem to have that winning mentality. Dybala would have brought us that quality especially if he felt wanted at the club. That and he'd be a huge upgrade over Mata or Lingard playing on the right. That's just my opinion anyway and I can understand some people not wanting another Di Maria case on our hands but I don't think he would have behaved the way Di Maria did (who you can tell used us as a stepping stone to PSG).

The only positive in the lack of activity in this transfer window is if it means the Glazers are planning on selling up but I don't think that is happening. That is just wishful thinking on my part. The only solace I can take in this season is if we actually utilize the youth - especially players like Greenwood and Gomes. However, I just don't see them being used as much as our Managers seem to prefer experience in the likes of Mata and Matic over young talent. Hopefully Ole does start to implement them in Premier League games and not just League Cup or Europa League matches but we'll wait and see on that. I was very impressed with Greenwood and Gomes over the pre-season tour, they looked hungry and ready. Hopefully they can take those performances and carry that over to the PL games but we'll see. However, there's no hiding the fact that we have a weaker squad that last season. I honestly don't trust majority of these players to turn up for an entire season after the way their confidence and performances dropped last season and how they have let us down countless times before. Rashford is inconsistent and has been no where near a 20+ goal a season striker, Martial's motivation has been questionable, Pogba may sulk through the season, Matic's legs have gone, Jones is still here, Lingard has looked poor for 12 months, etc. We are screwed if Pogba gets an injury as we have no real creativity if he's not in the team. That and where are the goals going to come from? We need to see an elevation in performances this season... not just fitness wise and running around but actually being more clinical and just better.

Sure, it's great we've improved the defence and brought some sort of stability to the backline but we've taken one step forward in sorting that deficiency out and two step backwards by weakening our midfield and attack. As I said, hopefully some players step up this season and deliver for an entire season (Pogba, Martial and Rashford specifically) and the youngsters get a chance and adapt to the team and Ole's philosophy but at the moment, the jury is out on how we'll do. I concur with Irish Jet's point though, I can see why some fans predict us finishing 8th as you have the top 3 in City, Liverpool and Spurs and then you have Arsenal improving their squad (defence is still a vulnerability for them in my opinion but they may be a _"you score 2 goals, we'll score 3"_ type of team this season) as well as Chelsea having something to prove after their transfer ban and bringing in some of their youth and then you have the likes of Wolves, Leicester and Everton than can all improve on last season especially with the good amount of business they have done. So I can see 8th as a possibility. Anywhere from 4th-8th for United and I don't disagree with fans predicting the latter.

Still, we'll have to reserve judgment on what happens by the end of the season and where United ultimately finish. Fingers crossed for 4th or above but I honestly think the pressure is more on Arsenal to get that 4th spot as personally, I think their squad is better than ours at the moment due to their midfield and attack. However, we cannot deny the travesty of this window and the inept business from Woodward and co. yet again, where it's evident that no planning or structure was put in place by them. The fact Woodward was allowed to oversee another transfer window is a crime itself! Yet the Glazers will be pleased with how we are run, they've reached their target of maintaining a decent sum of income though and will be very content with the overall net spend, which means Woodward will undoubtedly get another pay rise despite being awful at his job and means he will never relinquish his powers on the footballing business side and the Glazers daughter will probably be given permission to take out another loan from the club. The Glazers and Woodward are a cancer to the club; no ambition, no long-term planning and no clue.

tl;dr The Glazers and Woodward can get fucked!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Norwich got more bills to pay than us :klopp6


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Would be a fantastic story if we can do a Spurs - sign nobody (bar two kids and a free keeper) and make it all da way to da Champions League final 

Dunno if we can do it, but what a plucky underdawg story it would be :banderas


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I fear Ole is gonna become a convenient scapegoat for the glazer's and woodward when shit hits the fan. I know a lot don't agree with me, but I never liked Mourinho or how he ran United, I was glad to see him get the boot, but he was never the main cancer in United. I do believe in and see potential for Ole if he gets a fair chance to build something new with his vision in mind, I just fear that's never gonna happen and he is the absolute perfect scapegoat for them in one sense, because to be honest he isn't expected to do well with his limited and inconsistent background as a manager. On the other hand they make themselves look like a joke for hirer someone that isn't proven, but I think sadly the majority of fans would be on the side of the firing of Ole since they see the results as his fault, putting the attention over on Ole's lack of results than how United is ran


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Man City's figure is disingenuous if it includes £60 million for Cancelo. In reality it was £26 million + Danilo, but the transfers were kept separate as a mechanism to circumvent PFP. Same as the Neto for Cillessen swap. Most swap deals will probably go this way now.

http://www.football-italia.net/141894/juve-rescind-racist-napoli-ban Juve covering themselves in glory again :lmao That ban blocked Turin's own mayor from attending the game. They're by a mile the most despicable club in Europe.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

They always have been if you follow italian football. Rancid club. Hopefully Conte does a job on them and inter win the league. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Fully convinced Aaron James Ramsey is only using them as a platform for more rhino-saving endeavours. The only man with any class associated with that fitba club.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm thinking Lukaku does bits at Inter especially under Conte. 

I'm not saying Lukaku and Diego Costa are the same player but they're both very bullish and can bully defenders and score goals using their power. If Conte can both raise Lukaku's confidence at Inter and play him to his strengths like he did with Diego Costa at Chelsea, Lukaku could do very well there this season.

A Los Vikingos side note, Hazard is our new number 7! : D

So delighted that the legendary shirt is on a player worthy of it, not that plonker Mariano Diaz!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160153982121205761
Neyback? :neymar


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

#NEYalMARdrid


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160166974313418754
> [Gerard Romero, RAC1] Barça will go hard throughout the week for the signing of Neymar. Valverde has given the OK, the sports management has given the OK, Bartomeu leads the operation with André Cury. Beginning next week Total OFFENSE to do the operation.


TOTAL OFFENCE :fellabot


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you rate him again Seb?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I've always rated him, not sure I particularly want him back though, especially if it's at the expense of Semedo. So much baggage.

If it ends up being some combination of money and Coutinho though, then I would be delighted.

Even if this doesn't happen, fantastic that this has all imploded for PSG :bosque


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> I've always rated him, not sure I particularly want him back though, especially if it's at the expense of Semedo. So much baggage.
> 
> If it ends up being some combination of money and Coutinho though, then I would be delighted.
> 
> Even if this doesn't happen, fantastic that this has all imploded for PSG :bosque


Get him back. Can't have the City fucks winning the CL.

I actually think it may be good for PSG as well to get rid and move on. They've made sensible transfers and can build around Mbappe. Could work out for everyone.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

what is the formation/first team look like if neymar does return? 4-1-5?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Get him back. Can't have the City fucks winning the CL.
> 
> I actually think it may be good for PSG as well to get rid and move on. They've made sensible transfers and can build around Mbappe. Could work out for everyone.


Barca will never win the CL with Valverde as manager. Messi and MATS have hard carried the two dominant domestic campaigns in spite of him.



Vader said:


> what is the formation/first team look like if neymar does return? 4-1-5?


Depends who is sold to bring in Neymar.

The added benefit of having him is that he can also play as a number 9, so long term probably down the middle.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Seb said:


> The added benefit of having him is that he can also play as a number 9, so long term probably down the middle.


If they get Neymar and if Suarez stays then the front 3 could end up being Neymar on the left, Suarez down the middle and Griezmann on the right.

Then Messi could end up as the creator at the top of a midfield 3 who can run from deep and feed the front 3, it’ll be an absolute nightmare to defend against! 

The midfielders behind Messi is a tough choice though, I’d probably go with Arthur and possibly Busquets even though he’s getting on a bit and has been quite poor as of late. They need a new DM in that mould if they want to break up the play and keep possession ticking over in the middle of the park.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They signed one, Frenkie de Jong.

Too early in Messi's career for him to play in midfield as he's still the best and most reliable goalscorer in the world. He already drops back to the halfway line to get the ball anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gotta be worried that it could turn out to be like when Barca bought Henry and everyone was salivating at the thought of Eto'o, Ronaldinho, Messi and Henry altogether. It never really worked. Although that was at the end of the Rijkaard cycle anyway.

Actually, it did work. On PES. Goals galore.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

eww PES 

happy we got rid of that donkey Lukaku but not signing a replacement, even Icardi might've been worth a crack if he's not wanted at Inter, is a bit worrying considering Rashford/Martial/Greenwood/Sanchez is all we have for up top, unless Ole unearths another academy gem


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

PES was the king during PS2 days. FIFA came no where close to it.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Renegade™ said:


> eww PES
> 
> happy we got rid of that donkey Lukaku but not signing a replacement, even Icardi might've been worth a crack if he's not wanted at Inter, is a bit worrying considering Rashford/Martial/Greenwood/Sanchez is all we have for up top, unless Ole unearths another academy gem


That's four players capable of playing up front when you only use one striker, seems enough to me.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rugrat said:


> That's four players capable of playing up front when you only use one striker, seems enough to me.


none of which are prolific enough for a club of Utd's size and stature to want leading the line in comparison to the likes of Kane and Aguero etc


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Only way Messi in midfield could work is if you put two peak Hendos next to him and three Firminos up front to do all the running


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Seb said:


> They signed one, Frenkie de Jong.
> 
> Too early in Messi's career for him to play in midfield as he's still the best and most reliable goalscorer in the world. He already drops back to the halfway line to get the ball anyway.


I always thought De Jong was more of a Xavi or Iniesta type? I've not seen much of him to be honest but I didn't think he was a DM like a Busquets or a Xabi Alonso.

You could be right about Messi but I'm sure he'd still score goals for fun from midfield. 

In other news Neymar is willing to take a hefty 15 million Euro pay cut to join Barcelona! They've offered PSG 100 million Euros plus Coutinho to get the deal over the line but the Frenchies are holding their ground and demanding more money.

Watch this space...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Some coutinho news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162428274548576256
Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I appreciate that German tweet.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That clears it all up :klopp6


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Coutinho is still a world class player as displayed at Copa America, and the second half of 17-18 before Valverde had a chance to 'coach' all the good work Klopp had done out of him. He's been playing under an absolute fraud and coward of a manager in Valverde who doesn't have a clue how to organise high class players.

After the shambles last night, the team has now drawn 2 and lost 4 of the last 6 games without Messi, who has single-handedly kept Valverde in a job since the Roma game by being far and away the best player in the world since he took the post. Somehow he's managed to survive the two worst European humiliations in the club's history and then bottling the cup final to Valencia, purely because Messi is capable of almost solo winning the league by March every year.

Assume Coutinho comes back next season, hopefully thrives once Valverde is sacked, and Bayern sign Havertz or Sane next summer.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

One way to get the €20m we're owed :coutinho


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan I have read that Everton have been linked with Franck Ribéry on a free transfer .

I have looked at FMdataba and they say 154/200 which is 77%. His Stats say he is extremely good technically and mentally however due to his age he is physically not as good stamina and 12/20 natural fitness 13/20 .

On a Fifa website rate physical 57 his passing is 82 and dribbling is 88 .

However I think that despite the obvious shortcomings in terms of physicality compared to younger players , he could do a job as what Eddie Jones (England Rugby head coach ) calls a finisher. 

Someone who can come off the bench and do a job . So in the last 30 or 20 minutes to go he comes on and does the magic when the team needs it, in a tight game or the put icing on the cake . I am assuming that opposition rightback will get tired and leave room to exploit and create chances and perhaps score .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

WTF With Spanish League?

F.C. Barcelona was fined after failing to comply with Griezmann's transfer regulations. And this is the punch line: The Catalan Club have to pay the amount for... roll drum, please...






300 Euros. :lmao

How hilarious! We're not talking about 300 K or 300 M. Just a three and a double zero. Just imagine how do you spend that amount instead of.



> After Antoine Griezmann has signed for Barcelona, Atletico Madrid made an official complaint to the Spanish Football Federation (RFEF) against him and Barcelona over the forward's transfer.
> 
> As a result, RFEF have opened a case against him and the Catalans with the Catalan giants accused of failing to comply with RFEF General Regulations.
> 
> ...


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello the January transfer window is open for a week.
*And as nobody has started a thread!!!*  I will again start it.

So it is time to think about the ins and outs for your club?

Let the discussion begin !

Be realistic no Messi to Brighton and Hove Albion etc.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan I am intrigued to see what will happen in the transfer window .

Rumours are that Gylfi Sigurdsson might be leaving as he no consitant making 9 assists in 65 games for Everton 1 assist every 7.222222222222 games.

Now with Cenk Tosun at Crystal Palace Everton I assume that Everton have a replacement striker /forward Oumar Niasse has not preformed as people thought he would when he came to the premier league from Lokomotiv Moscow.

The team have not replaced idrissa gueye who went to paris saint germain and 
Jean-Philippe Gbamin who jonied from Mainz 05 in the summer he played 2 games and got injured. 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ole needs to sign about 5 players, so knowing our luck, we'll sign nobody tbh


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan I am surprised that the club have only made one signing during the transfer window, Jarrad Branthwaite from Carlisle United who is a young defender and one for the future with potential.

The club still need a number 6 as Jean-Philippe Gbamin is still injured, Morgan Schneiderlin is inconsistent at best and Tom Davis is still learning.

The team also need a 9 someone who has consistently scored 15-20+ goals per season in top league not a one season wonder.

Krzysztof Piatek has been liked however he had one season scoring 21 goals in Poland in the 17/18 season otherwise the most he scored was 13 2 years ago in Italy.

I hope that Carlo Ancelotti and Marcel Brands are not either waiting to see what other teams do or they are planning for the summer and are not buying anyone in the window.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan Barcelona wanting Richarlison for 85,000,000 Euros is problematic for Everton.

If he goes in the next few days then Everton it could be that Everton could not find replacement in time. It could be Arteta all over again when arertra left Everton for Arsenal it was on the last day of window and towards the end of deadline day,so Everton could not replace him with minutes left on the clock.

Also if he does go then I hope the team have a replacement .

Furthermore, if I were him I would stay at Everton for a few more years and get first team football rather than be in rotation at Barcelona. Then move when you are more experienced.

Yours 

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

well we finally got Bruno Fernandes, only need another 4-5 players YAY


----------

